# WHOS GONNA TAKE LRM CLUB OF THE YEAR



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: PLEASE VOTE YOU R PREDICTION


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Crawling Low C.C.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: "M'


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin: "I" :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

MY VOTE IS FOR THE BIG "M" :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

ULTIMATE TAKES THE WIN


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 9 2006, 12:55 PM~5934518
> *:biggrin: PLEASE VOTE YOU R  PREDICTION
> *



I VOTED MY PREDICTION BUT YOU KNOW THIS TOPIC IS JUST GONNA BRING DRAMA!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

WHAT ABOUT ROYAL IMAGE??????


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 9 2006, 02:36 PM~5934831
> *I VOTED MY PREDICTION BUT YOU KNOW THIS TOPIC IS JUST GONNA BRING DRAMA!!
> *


NO DRAMA JUST A GOOD OLE VOTE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 9 2006, 01:38 PM~5934859
> *
> NO DRAMA JUST A GOOD OLE VOTE
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

thats going to be a close one man.my votes in"M" :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Rollerz Only will be taking it all


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

USO YOU KNOW!!!!


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 9 2006, 03:47 PM~5934887
> *Rollerz Only will be taking it all
> *


x10000 locked up!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

<---------  :angel:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 9 2006, 03:01 PM~5934571
> *Crawling Low C.C.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*STILL, GOOD LUCK TO THE OTHER CLUBS....SPECIALLY THE BIG "M"....PARTY AT THE STRAT YALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*</span>


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

I HEARD THEY AINT GOING BY MOST MEMBERS THIS YEAR SO GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

IM GOING TO MISS THAT SHOW, I WILL BE IN MICH MEX, GETTING FUCKED UP :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 9 2006, 04:29 PM~5935186
> *I HEARD THEY AINT GOING BY MOST MEMBERS THIS YEAR SO GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 9 2006, 03:31 PM~5935206
> *:0
> *


    :wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 9 2006, 02:29 PM~5935186
> *I HEARD THEY AINT GOING BY MOST MEMBERS THIS YEAR SO GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

If Majestics dont win they need to fucking boycott for real, They been every where the last 2 years and got shut out. For reals man big M has my vote


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 9 2006, 03:51 PM~5935359
> *If Majestics dont win they need to fucking boycott for real, They been every where the last 2 years and got shut out. For reals man big M has my vote
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 9 2006, 03:51 PM~5935359
> *If Majestics dont win they need to fucking boycott for real, They been every where the last 2 years and got shut out. For reals man big M has my vote
> *


THEY SHOULD HAVE TOOK IT LAST YEAR.....THAT WAS FUCKED UP :angry: POLITICS.....


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

Rollerz Only 2006.... i have the Scoop......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 9 2006, 05:51 PM~5935359
> *If Majestics dont win they need to fucking boycott for real, They been every where the last 2 years and got shut out. For reals man big M has my vote
> *


I agree! Its their time!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 9 2006, 05:51 PM~5935359
> *If Majestics dont win they need to fucking boycott for real, They been every where the last 2 years and got shut out. For reals man big M has my vote
> *


agreed...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 9 2006, 04:51 PM~5935359
> *If Majestics dont win they need to fucking boycott for real, They been every where the last 2 years and got shut out. For reals man big M has my vote
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

DOES THIS QUESTION EVEN NEED TO BE ASKED?


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHATS UP BIG RICH YOU NOW THE MAJESTICS ARE GOING TO TAKE IT MUCH RESPECTS TO ALL OF YOUR MEMBERS BIG HOMIE *_:biggrin:


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

I think the M is going to take it


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 9 2006, 04:51 PM~5935795
> *WHATS UP BIG RICH YOU NOW THE MAJESTICS ARE GOING TO TAKE IT MUCH RESPECTS TO ALL OF YOUR MEMBERS BIG HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL,,,,,,,,,MUCH RESPECT TO YOU AND YOUR CLUB :cheesy:


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 9 2006, 04:22 PM~5935138
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>STILL, GOOD LUCK TO THE OTHER CLUBS....SPECIALLY THE BIG "M"....PARTY AT THE STRAT YALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

I VOTE MAJESTIX


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 9 2006, 03:51 PM~5935359
> *If Majestics dont win they need to fucking boycott for real, They been every where the last 2 years and got shut out. For reals man big M has my vote
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

IMPERIALS.


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

ROLLERZ ONLY uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2006, 05:05 PM~5935884
> *ROLLERZ ONLY uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


MAJESTICS.......BABY!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 9 2006, 03:29 PM~5935186
> *I HEARD THEY AINT GOING BY MOST MEMBERS THIS YEAR SO GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE :biggrin:
> *


OR T-SHIRTS.........ON UNCLE'S AND AUNTIE'S :biggrin:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL CLUBS. I KNOW ITS COMPETITIVE BUT NO DRAMA NEEDS TO COME FROM THIS IT SALL GOOD


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 9 2006, 05:11 PM~5935930
> *OR T-SHIRTS.........ON UNCLE'S AND AUNTIE'S :biggrin:
> *


AWW FUCK IM LEAVING THE FAMILIA AT HOME THEN!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 9 2006, 04:11 PM~5935930
> *OR T-SHIRTS.........ON UNCLE'S AND AUNTIE'S :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2006, 05:12 PM~5935933
> *GOOD LUCK TO ALL CLUBS. I KNOW ITS COMPETITIVE BUT NO DRAMA NEEDS TO COME FROM THIS IT SALL GOOD
> *


ITS ALL IN GOOD FUN :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 9 2006, 04:14 PM~5935942
> *ITS ALL IN GOOD FUN :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

LOL THIS IS GONNA BE A HEATED TOPIC TILL VEGAS


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

MAJESTICSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

I HTINK ROLLERZ ONLY GOT IT BABY.....AND IF FOR SOME REASON WE DONT GET IT, FUCK IT, IM STILL ROLLERZ IV LYFE..............


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

CLUB OF THE YR. IS GOING TO THE ALMIGHTY M.......
AND IF WE DON'T GET IT WELL........ THE WORLD ATLEAST KNOW'S THAT WE RUN THE STREETS  M IV LIFE.
BUT OVER-ALL RESPECT AND GOOD LUCK TO ALL CLUB STRIVING FOR THAT GLORY


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Aug 9 2006, 04:55 PM~5936240
> *CLUB OF THE YR. IS GOING TO THE ALMIGHTY M.......
> AND IF WE DON'T GET IT WELL........ THE WORLD ATLEAST KNOW'S THAT WE RUN THE STREETS   M IV LIFE.
> BUT OVER-ALL RESPECT AND GOOD LUCK TO ALL CLUB STRIVING FOR THAT GLORY
> *



X2 HOMIE!!!


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

I THINK IT SHOULD BE DETERMINED ON POINTS BY HOW MANY AWARDS WON OVER THE YEAR


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 9 2006, 04:22 PM~5935138
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>STILL, GOOD LUCK TO THE OTHER CLUBS....SPECIALLY THE BIG "M"....PARTY AT THE STRAT YALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> *


already. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Aug 9 2006, 09:12 PM~5938076
> *already.  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rude78MC (Feb 20, 2006)

WHAT ABOUT ROYAL IMAGE????? WE JUST TOOK BEST CLUB AT THE LOWRIDER PORTLAND SHOW.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :thumbsup: I was wondering who won!!!


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rude78MC_@Aug 9 2006, 09:31 PM~5938232
> *WHAT ABOUT ROYAL IMAGE?????  WE JUST TOOK BEST CLUB AT THE LOWRIDER PORTLAND SHOW.
> *


ROLLERZ HAS DONE IT 6 TIMES THIS YEARAND BEST DISPLAY.


----------



## SevennineMC (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2006, 09:43 PM~5938309
> *ROLLERZ HAS DONE IT 6 TIMES THIS YEARAND BEST DISPLAY.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2006, 08:43 PM~5938309
> *ROLLERZ HAS DONE IT 6 TIMES THIS YEARAND BEST DISPLAY.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

CAN I VOTE AGAIN???? :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

HEY THUGG ARE YOU GUYS GONNA PULL THE RED CARPET OUT IN VEGAS???


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 9 2006, 10:18 PM~5938531
> *HEY THUGG ARE YOU GUYS GONNA PULL THE RED CARPET OUT IN VEGAS???
> *


IM PULLING THE GREEN ONE.







JK! NOT KNOWING HOMIE....SOUNDS GOOD THO....PULL THE RED CARPET INDOORS AND OUTDOORS.....FUCK IT JUST COVER THE WHOLE SHOW WITH RED CARPET....AS LONG AS MINE IS GREEN.


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

I THINK EITHER MAJESTICS OR R.O. uffin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 9 2006, 09:29 PM~5938588
> *IM PULLING THE GREEN ONE.
> JK! NOT KNOWING HOMIE....SOUNDS GOOD THO....PULL THE RED CARPET INDOORS AND OUTDOORS.....FUCK IT JUST COVER THE  WHOLE SHOW WITH RED CARPET....AS LONG AS MINE IS GREEN.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 9 2006, 10:18 PM~5938531
> *HEY THUGG ARE YOU GUYS GONNA PULL THE RED CARPET OUT IN VEGAS???
> *


THE RED CARPET IS FROM SAN ANTONIO AND HELL YEA IT GOING TO VEGAS WITH ALL 3000 DICE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2006, 10:41 PM~5938643
> *THE RED CARPET IS FROM SAN ANTONIO AND HELL YEA IT GOING TO VEGAS WITH ALL 3000 DICE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

SAN ANTONIO DOIN IT LIKE RO SHOULD 

IF I GOT A THIRD THUMB ID GIVE IT TO YOUR CHAPTER!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 10 2006, 12:17 AM~5938525
> *CAN I VOTE AGAIN???? :biggrin:
> *



i voted twice :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

OH SHIT...I VOTED AGAIN.... :biggrin: 

LET ME TRY AGAIN MAYBE I CAN VOTE FOR THE 3RD TIME


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2006, 09:43 PM~5938309
> *ROLLERZ HAS DONE IT 6 TIMES THIS YEARAND BEST DISPLAY.
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Aug 9 2006, 10:49 PM~5938678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHEATERS,DONT MAKE ME VOTE WITH ALL MY FAKE SCREEN NAMES


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 10 2006, 05:15 AM~5939618
> *CHEATERS,DONT MAKE ME VOTE WITH ALL MY FAKE SCREEN NAMES
> *


I voted under BLVD ROLLER....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 10 2006, 05:18 AM~5939622
> *I voted under  BLVD ROLLER....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 9 2006, 04:51 PM~5935359
> *If Majestics dont win they need to fucking boycott for real, They been every where the last 2 years and got shut out. For reals man big M has my vote
> *


agreed,The "M" is everywhere,Bigg shows,Little shows,BBQ's,Picnics-hoodnics,Serving people in the pits,and most IMPORTANTLY,on the STREETS!
The M got robbed this year,This SHOULD Ce Their year!
Good Lucc homies!

Good Lucc to RO and all the other clubs that are in the running as well.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 10 2006, 07:15 AM~5939618
> *CHEATERS,DONT MAKE ME VOTE WITH ALL MY FAKE SCREEN NAMES
> *



i only have 1 :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 10 2006, 04:18 AM~5939622
> *I voted under  BLVD ROLLER....
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nice!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION+Aug 10 2006, 07:18 AM~5939622-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh fuck, i didnt snap :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 10 2006, 06:18 AM~5939622
> *I voted under  BLVD ROLLER....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 10 2006, 07:43 AM~5938309
> *ROLLERZ HAS DONE IT 6 TIMES THIS YEARAND BEST DISPLAY.
> *


Don't forget about the bikes now. We busted balls to make sure we took Most Bike Club Members in SD this year. I brought out 5 entries by myself to that show :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2006, 09:43 PM~5938309
> *ROLLERZ HAS DONE IT 6 TIMES THIS YEARAND BEST DISPLAY.
> *


now that's GANGSTER!
:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Aug 9 2006, 05:58 PM~5935827
> *I VOTE MAJESTIX
> *


 :0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

let's see who gave us [LRM] mo money this year?.....ummm...and the winner is!..... :0


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

i hear you Wally Dogg, but who took the most trophies. For real i'm always down for my home team, but i think the big M has put in to much work in the lowriding game, from the streets to the show floor. MUCH RESPECT TO ALL THE REAL RIDERS COAST TO COAST


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

WHO KNOWS HOW LOWRIDER MAG IS CONSIDERING CLUB OF THE YEAR?


ROLLERZ HAVE HAD OVER 280 ENTRIES THIS YEAR :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: damn 280 !!!! that's alot!!! 

BLVD ACES D/FW CHAPTER TOOK RIDES TO MIAMI LRM AND SAN DEIGO/SAN ANTONIO AND H-TOWN !!! BUT THE CLUB IS NEW TO THE GAME, ALOT OF OG'S IN THE GAME SOME HERE SOME SENT AWAY, BUT I CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW THIS UNFOLDS!!! MUCH PROPS TO R.O. FOR THAT RED CARPET DISPLAY AND MUCH PROPS TO THE BIG "M" TRUE RIDERS!!! 

GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 10 2006, 11:16 PM~5942089
> *WHO KNOWS HOW LOWRIDER MAG IS CONSIDERING CLUB OF THE YEAR?
> ROLLERZ HAVE HAD OVER 280 ENTRIES THIS YEAR :0
> *


Damn well if we keep that up next year I'll be tossin another 30 entries on the tour with all my bikes so we can get past the 300 mark


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 10 2006, 02:00 PM~5942349
> *Damn well if we keep that up next year I'll be tossin another 30 entries on the tour with all my bikes so we can get past the 300 mark
> *


THEY COUNT BIKES THATS A SEPERATE AWARD


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 10 2006, 02:00 PM~5942349
> *Damn well if we keep that up next year I'll be tossin another 30 entries on the tour with all my bikes so we can get past the 300 mark
> *


WE WILL BE WELL OVER 300 AFTER VEGAS :biggrin: 

THE ONLY TIME I EVER SEEN THEM SEPERATE THE ENTRIES WAS IN SAN DIEGO THIS YEAR........AND WE TOOK THEM BOTH.......PLUS CLUB DISPLAY :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 9 2006, 05:11 PM~5935930
> *OR T-SHIRTS.........ON UNCLE'S AND AUNTIE'S :biggrin:
> *


HOPEFULLY OR IF LRM STAFF PULL OR ASS KISSIN :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 10 2006, 01:09 PM~5942030
> *let's see who gave us [LRM] mo money this year?.....ummm...and the winner is!..... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Majestics, way over due.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

Iowa Riderz c.c


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL JUST HOPE THE CLUB THAT WINS IT, WINS IT FOR THE RUGHT REASONS uffin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 10 2006, 02:28 PM~5942486
> *GOOD LUCK TO ALL JUST HOPE THE CLUB THAT WINS IT, WINS IT FOR THE RUGHT REASONS uffin:
> *




& WHAT DO YOU CONSIDER THE RIGHT REASONS ??????


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

The opinions of this thread will sway the decisions of the judges :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

I THINK THAT THE CLUB THAT WINS SHOULD WIN FOR REPRESENTING THE*LOWRIDING* LIFESTYLE THE BEST WITH THEIR CARS, LOWRIDING HISTORY AND ATTITUDE TOWARDS THE LIFESTYLE. THIS IS JUST MY OPINION


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

ALL THIS BEATIN AROUND THE BUSH SHIT IS FUCKIN GREAT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 10 2006, 02:47 PM~5942610
> *ALL THIS BEATIN AROUND THE BUSH SHIT IS FUCKIN GREAT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FOR REAL!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 10 2006, 03:47 PM~5942610
> *ALL THIS BEATIN AROUND THE BUSH SHIT IS FUCKIN GREAT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

i think majestics gonna take club of the year they should of got it last year.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: RO.LIFER, Psta, ragtoppete, granpa, hot$tuff5964, Big Rich, undergroundinstalls, DIPPINIT, RAIDERSEQUAL, ogcaddy, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, lone star, TATTOO-76, 7UP_BIKE, RollinDeepSJ


:biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

i don't under stand the beating around the bushes :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Aug 10 2006, 03:55 PM~5942664
> *i don't under stand the beating around the bushes  :dunno:
> *


I think he means, that people aren't saying what they really feel or think.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

Majestics would be a good choice. Show up everywhere in bunches and have been doing so the last couple of years. Good to show all the clubs love.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 10 2006, 02:56 PM~5942676
> *I think he means, that people aren't saying what they really feel or think.
> *


EXACTLY!  BUT ITS ALL OPINIONS


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 10 2006, 02:58 PM~5942692
> *:cheesy:  :0
> *


YOU KNOW YOUR LOVING THIS RICH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

WELL LAST YEAR I FELT WE THE MAJESTICS CC GOT FUCKED OVER!MAYBE THEYLL MAKE IT UP THIS YEAR! I KNOW ROLLERZ ONLY SHOWED SUPER STRONG THIS YEAR,,,,I JUST DONT THINK THEY WANT REAL STREET CLUBS REPRESENTING THEM! GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 10 2006, 02:45 PM~5942598
> *I THINK THAT THE CLUB THAT WINS SHOULD WIN FOR REPRESENTING THELOWRIDING LIFESTYLE THE BEST WITH THEIR CARS, LOWRIDING HISTORY AND ATTITUDE TOWARDS THE LIFESTYLE. THIS IS JUST MY OPINION
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 10 2006, 01:45 PM~5942598
> *I THINK THAT THE CLUB THAT WINS SHOULD WIN FOR REPRESENTING THELOWRIDING LIFESTYLE THE BEST WITH THEIR CARS, LOWRIDING HISTORY AND ATTITUDE TOWARDS THE LIFESTYLE. THIS IS JUST MY OPINION
> *


X2


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

come on, we are all grown ass men, if you got something to say, pull your panties up and say it


----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)

what about Amigos car club ( LA/ SD / LV ).


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 10 2006, 02:59 PM~5942698
> *YOU KNOW YOUR LOVING THIS RICH :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I honestly believe that Majestics got fucked last year, I was shocked when they annouced it. At first I was like this is bullshit, then when I was talking with some cats from LRM and they told me how shit works. All the shit behind the scenes, and the politics. I think that Rollerz Only has done what it takes to win Car Club of the Year. And if they don't give it too us, then they will have to come up with a good argument for why not.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 10 2006, 03:01 PM~5942707
> *WELL LAST YEAR I FELT WE THE MAJESTICS CC GOT FUCKED OVER!MAYBE THEYLL MAKE IT UP THIS YEAR!  I KNOW ROLLERZ ONLY SHOWED SUPER STRONG THIS YEAR,,,,I JUST DONT THINK THEY WANT REAL STREET CLUBS REPRESENTING THEM! GOOD LUCK TO ALL
> *



I AGREE WITH YOU 100% YOU GUY'S DID GET FUCKED LAST YEAR , YOU
SHOULD HAVE GOT IT . WITH THE JUDGES & LOWRIDER CHANGEING THE
RULES EVERY CHANCE THEY GET WHO REALLY KNOWS WHO WILL TAKE IT
THIS YEAR . I THINK WE HAVE ALL PUT IN ALOT OF HARD WORK REPRESENTING
FOR OUR CLUBS & OUR LIFE STYLE .

SO WITH THAT SAID GOOD LUCK TO YOU RICH & YOUR CLUB MAJESTICS
& NO MATTER WHO WINS WE ALL STILL HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Beating around the bush cc,put that in the poll Rich :biggrin: 











M is over due!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i vote for "dunks and ballers c.c" since that what most LRM shows have turned into.


jk i voted for majestics


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

THE BEAT AROUND THE BUSHERS ARE DEEP UP IN THIS MOFO TODAY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 10 2006, 03:26 PM~5942884
> *I AGREE WITH YOU 100% YOU GUY'S DID GET FUCKED LAST YEAR , YOU
> SHOULD HAVE GOT IT . WITH THE JUDGES & LOWRIDER CHANGEING THE
> RULES EVERY CHANCE THEY GET WHO REALLY KNOWS WHO WILL TAKE IT
> ...


AND FUCK IT WHO EVER WINS WE WILL ALL STILL HAVE SOME OF THESE


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 10 2006, 05:57 PM~5943586
> *AND FUCK IT WHO EVER WINS WE WILL ALL STILL HAVE SOME OF THESE
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN RIGHT WE WILL BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 10 2006, 05:59 PM~5943603
> *DAMN RIGHT WE WILL BRO  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< that's who :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ok....who ever wins...lets say ....who are the people say that you won....how many people?...who are these people? 

its a magazine right?

it should be voted be many pepole...not just by a few...
remember a *magazine* calls you lowrider of the year.....most people dont agree w/ that..
my 2cents
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

IT DOESN'T MATTER WHO WINS....AT LONGEST YOU REP. YOUR CLUB TO THE FULLEST !!!!!!!.( THAT'S MY OPINION....) GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE CLUBS..


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB
SINCE 1976

REAL STREET/SHOW QUALITY CARS FOR 30 YEARS


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 9 2006, 03:51 PM~5935359
> *If Majestics dont win they need to fucking boycott for real, They been every where the last 2 years and got shut out. For reals man big M has my vote
> *



x2...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

or bowtieconnection... they dont go deep but they win where it matters ...


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

with respect to all the other car clubs i think the big M it going to walk away with the win!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Aug 10 2006, 08:32 PM~5944591
> *IT DOESN'T MATTER WHO WINS....AT LONGEST YOU REP. YOUR CLUB TO THE FULLEST !!!!!!!.( THAT'S MY OPINION....) GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE CLUBS..
> *



That's a good opinion :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

*MAJESTICS CC. FROM STATE TO STATE*


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

I'd like to see the BIG "M" take it . . .it's long overdue, I think anyone can pretty much agree with that :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Aug 10 2006, 08:32 PM~5944591
> *IT DOESN'T MATTER WHO WINS....AT LONGEST YOU REP. YOUR CLUB TO THE FULLEST !!!!!!!.( THAT'S MY OPINION....) GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE CLUBS..
> *


The best POST ive seen on this TOPIC so far. Makes a lot of sense.

(my CAPS will be on LOCK...pls. excuse me)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*THE STATEMENT IM ABOUT TO MAKE IS NOT DIRECTED TO ANY CLUBS OR INDIVIDUALS, SO PLEASE DO NOT TAKE IT PERSONAL, BUT IF YOU WISH TO...THAT'S COMPLETELY UP TO YOU.

"LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CLUB OF THE YEAR". SEEMS TO BE A REAL BIG DEAL. YES IT IS, BUT EVERYONE SHOULD NOT BASE THEIR HARD WORK ALL YEAR ONLY TO ACHIEVE THIS AWARD. SOME OF YOU COMMENTED THAT SO AND SO CLUB HAD NOT BEEN CLUB OF THE YEAR AND THEY HAD BEEN AROUND FOR A WHILE AND IT'S BEEN OVERDUE....WELL...MAYBE IT'S TIME TO STEP UP AND STEP UP HARDER. MAYBE EVEN LOOK AROUND AND SEE HOW THE OTHER BIGGER YET YOUNGER CLUBS (Ex.UCE, Majestics, Rollerz Only)HAD DONE IT OVER THE YEARS AND HOW THEY MANAGE TO MAINTAIN LARGE NUMBER OF CLUB PARTICIPATION AND AT THE SAME TIME KEEP THE QUALITY IN TACT. 

ROLLERZ ONLY HAS HAD 7 MOST MEMBERS AWARDS AND 6 BEST CLUB DISPLAY...PLS CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG (THIS YEAR ALONE)....WE WILL HAVE OVER 325 ENTRIES IN TOTAL AFTER THE SUPER SHOW. AND IF WE ARE TALKING ABOUT THE TITLE COMPETITORS THE LIST WILL GO ON...STARTING FROM THE BEST OF BOMB, BEST OF EURO, BEST OF TRUCK, BEST OF BOMB TRUCK AND OTHER CATEGORIES FROM 60S TIL 90S AND EARLIER AND EVEN SPORTS CAR. ALTHOUGH WE DID NOT COMPETE FOR CAR OF THE YEAR THIS YEAR, WE WILL GUARANTEE AT LEAST 2 CARS (not including Rollin Malo)TO COMPETE FOR "CAR OF THE YEAR" NEXT YEAR.

WITH THAT BEING SAID AND DONE, TROY GUARANTEED THAT WE ARE AIMING TO BE BIGGER AND BETTER NEXT YEAR...WHETHER OR NOT WE GET THE PRESTIGIOUS CLUB OF THE YEAR AWARD THIS YEAR, WE WILL REMAIN THE SAME CLUB THAT WILL RING YOUR EARS DURING THE AWARD CEREMONY.

LOVE IT OR HATE IT.....STILL ONES IN THE AIR!!! *</span>


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 11 2006, 01:40 AM~5946012
> *The best POST ive seen on this TOPIC so far. Makes a lot of sense.
> 
> (my CAPS will be on LOCK...pls. excuse me)
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

SHOWRIDING ...OR LOWRIDING....that is the question.......it's about the cars....and the fact that you ride them........ and the winner is ???????????


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 11 2006, 09:41 AM~5947125
> *SHOWRIDING ...OR LOWRIDING....that is the question.......it's about the cars....and the fact that you ride them........  and the winner is  ???????????
> *



i dont know that that is true bro. maybe to most of us, that might be the criteria to determine the club of the year. but i think in reality the award is awarded to the club that has the bigget presence and most impact at LRM shows......... i dunno, i could be wrong. 

also, if im not mistaking, isnt community involvment a factor in the decision


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 11 2006, 07:41 AM~5947125
> *SHOWRIDING ...OR LOWRIDING....that is the question.......it's about the cars....and the fact that you ride them........  and the winner is  ???????????
> *


LOWRIDER MAG DOES NOT CRUISE THE STREETS DO THEY?

THEY USE TO TAKE PICTURES OF CRUISING BACK IN THE DAYS ON WHITTIER BLVD, LEGG LAKE, HOLLYWOOD.......ETC...

SO I THINK THAT THERE AWARD IS THE CLUB WITH THE LARGEST IMPACT AT THEIR SHOWS. AND I AGREE 100% THAT YOU GUYS GOT ROBBED LAST YEAR.BUT THIS YEAR IS GOING TO BE CLOSE.AND IN REALITY WHO EVER WINS ITS ONLY A TROPHY BRO.


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

last year I was sure it was going to be the big M. but as we see the club of the year went to someone else. But I also Think that the Big M is over due and I wish them luck. 


To who ever wins Your a bad ass club to be seen by the lowrider staff Congrats


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Aug 11 2006, 08:34 AM~5947369
> *last year I was sure it was going to be the big M. but as we see the club of the year went to someone else. But I also Think that the Big M is over due and I wish them luck.
> To who ever wins Your a bad ass club to be seen by the lowrider staff Congrats
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 11 2006, 08:48 AM~5947155
> *i dont know that that is true bro. maybe to most of us, that might be the criteria to determine the club of the year. but i think in reality the award is awarded to the club that has the bigget presence and most impact at LRM shows......... i dunno, i could be wrong.
> 
> also, if im not mistaking, isnt community involvment a factor in the decision
> ...


Yep, LRM/GOLO is going to select the club that showed the strongest, most entries, awards, and supports Lowrider movement in general, (fund raisers, charity, etc.) 

It's a cool award, but also inconclusive. It was cool RO won, because they do show strong, all accross the US, they do win in every category, and they do roll deep in every area, and do charity work. 

It is also limits Club like Majestics who are also strong at the shows, but is the baddest club to hit the streets. LRM has no way to know what goes on outside the shows. 

Whoever wins, doesn't matter to me. The respect a club gets goes a lot firther :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 11 2006, 07:48 AM~5947155
> *i dont know that that is true bro. maybe to most of us, that might be the criteria to determine the club of the year. but i think in reality the award is awarded to the club that has the bigget presence and most impact at LRM shows......... i dunno, i could be wrong.
> 
> also, if im not mistaking, isnt community involvment a factor in the decision
> ...


you know me homie..i be talking a lott of sh*t..and i like to hit corners sum are afraid to hit...but if we gonna get down wit it.......i been around long enough to see r.o. come up and they have made giant leaps in the last few years...they have played by the LRM rules...displays and most t-shirs and and tight non-traditional and sum bombs..doing big thangs big paper.....our club took a focus years ago to try and stay traditional.....{let me make this short]....different chapers 
came on line with that focus now when you see us.....it's a long ..long..line of st-show rides.....i'm so proud of so many of our members...it brings me to tears.....whut ...whut.....i said it.....who ever gets it god bless...we doing what we do....ya'll do what ya'll do....if we get it this year..i'll be ya'll biggest fan next year cause ya'll deserve it.........


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:tears: :tears: :tears: DAMN WALLY!!! very well put!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 11 2006, 11:10 AM~5947575
> *you know me homie..i be talking a lott of sh*t..and i like to hit corners sum are afraid to hit...but if we gonna get down wit it.......i been around long enough to see r.o. come up and they have made giant leaps in the last few years...they have played by the LRM rules...displays and most t-shirs and and tight non-traditional and sum bombs..doing big thangs big paper.....our club took a focus years ago to try and stay traditional.....{let me make this short]....different chapers
> came on line with that focus now when you see us.....it's a long ..long..line of st-show rides.....i'm so proud of so many of our members...it brings me to tears.....whut ...whut.....i said it.....who ever gets it god bless...we doing what we do....ya'll do what ya'll do....if we get it this year..i'll be ya'll biggest fan next year cause ya'll deserve it.........
> *



i feel you on that, good luck to yall too


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 11 2006, 09:10 AM~5947575
> *you know me homie..i be talking a lott of sh*t..and i like to hit corners sum are afraid to hit...but if we gonna get down wit it.......i been around long enough to see r.o. come up and they have made giant leaps in the last few years...they have played by the LRM rules...displays and most t-shirs and and tight non-traditional and sum bombs..doing big thangs big paper.....our club took a focus years ago to try and stay traditional.....{let me make this short]....different chapers
> came on line with that focus now when you see us.....it's a long ..long..line of st-show rides.....i'm so proud of so many of our members...it brings me to tears.....whut ...whut.....i said it.....who ever gets it god bless...we doing what we do....ya'll do what ya'll do....if we get it this year..i'll be ya'll biggest fan next year cause ya'll deserve it.........
> *


I DONT GET THE MOST T-SHIRT THING! :uh: EVERYONE YOU SEE AT A LOWRIDER MAG SHOW WITH A" STITCHED" ROLLERZ ONLY SHIRT IS A MEMBER AND DOES HAVE SOMTHING. SORRY TO ALL THE PEOPLE THE PEOPLE THAT IT BOTHERS THAT WE DO HAVE OTHER SHIRTS THAT PEOPLE WEAR THAT SUPPORT US.THERE IS A WHOLE LOT OF CLUBS THAT DO THE SAME BUT DONT ROLL IN NUMBERS LIKE WE DO. AND THIS CAN GO ON ALL DAY ABOUT WHAT YOU THINK IS THE WAY IT SHOULD BE DONE AND THE WAY WE THINK IT SHOULD BE DONE. GREAT TOPIC, BUT ITS STARTING TO SEEM LIKE PEOPLE WANT TO SEE ALL THIS GOING BACK IN FORTH. AND ALL THE CHEER LEADERS IN THE BACK GROUND AGREEING WITH YOU GUYS OR US ARE THE FUNNIEST OF ALL. YOU GUYS KNOW WHAT YOU DO AND WE KNOW WHAT WE DO. NO HARD FEELINGS AT ALL BRO, LIKE I SAID EARLIER ITS JUST A HUNK OF SHIT TROPHY :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

*RICH* YOU FORGOT _*LAY-IT-LOW MAFIA C.C.*_ FOR CLUB OF THE YEAR!!! RE-DO THE POLLS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

NO COMMENT


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Aug 11 2006, 09:38 AM~5947801
> *NO COMMENT
> *


ROCKSTAR GAME.COM/SUNDAY DRIVER......GET YOUR FREE SREEN SAVER OF ME.........ENJOY :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 11 2006, 11:32 AM~5947758
> *I DONT GET THE MOST T-SHIRT THING! :uh:  EVERYONE YOU SEE AT A LOWRIDER MAG SHOW WITH A" STITCHED" ROLLERZ ONLY SHIRT IS A MEMBER AND DOES HAVE SOMTHING.  SORRY TO ALL THE PEOPLE THE PEOPLE THAT IT BOTHERS THAT WE DO HAVE OTHER SHIRTS THAT PEOPLE WEAR THAT SUPPORT US.THERE IS A WHOLE LOT OF CLUBS THAT DO THE SAME BUT DONT ROLL IN NUMBERS LIKE WE DO.  AND THIS CAN GO ON ALL DAY ABOUT WHAT YOU THINK IS THE WAY IT SHOULD BE DONE AND THE WAY WE THINK IT SHOULD BE DONE. GREAT TOPIC, BUT ITS STARTING TO SEEM LIKE PEOPLE WANT TO SEE ALL THIS GOING BACK IN FORTH.   AND ALL THE CHEER LEADERS IN THE BACK GROUND AGREEING WITH YOU GUYS OR US ARE THE FUNNIEST OF ALL.  YOU GUYS KNOW WHAT YOU DO AND WE KNOW WHAT WE DO. NO HARD FEELINGS AT ALL BRO, LIKE I SAID EARLIER ITS JUST A HUNK OF SHIT TROPHY :biggrin:
> *


TO PIGGY BACK THIS. MOST MEMBERS ARE NOT JUDGED BY THE NUMBER OF PEOPLE WEARING A T-SHIRT, IT IS JUDGED BY THE NUMBER OF ENTRIES OVERALL. THOSE ENTRIES ARE EVERYTHING BIKES, CARS, MOTORCYCLES, SUV'S, STREET RODS. THAT IS A PROBLEM HONESTLY FOR ALOT OF CAR CLUBS. IN LRM EYES, YOU COULD HAVE THE BADDEST RIDES OUT THERE. BUT IF YOU ARE NOT TOUCHING ALL THE BASES ON ENTRIES, THEN YOU ARE NOT GONNA WIN MOST MEMBERS. I FOUND THIS OUT LAST YEAR WHEN I WAS WITH MAJESTICS, THAT EVEN THOUGH, STREET WISE, MAJESTICS HAS ALOT OF RESPECT FOR BEING RIDERS FIRST, THEY WERE FALLING SHORT. DO I THINK IT IS BULLSHIT, YES VERY MUCH. BUT WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU ACTUALLY SEEN SOMEONE FROM LRM ON CRENSHAW, OR MISSION, OR SAC, OR EVEN IN MIAMI. THAT IS THE PROBLEM. BUT LIKE EVERYONE ESLE, WHOEVER WINS, IT DON'T REALLY CONCERN ME, I DON'T BUILD CARS FOR A TROPHY, AND I DON'T RIDE WITH THE ROLLERZ FAMILIA FOR CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR. MY FOCUS IS ON MY FAMILY, MY OTHER FAMILY, AND MY COMMUNITY


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 11 2006, 12:40 AM~5946012
> *The best POST ive seen on this TOPIC so far. Makes a lot of sense.
> 
> (my CAPS will be on LOCK...pls. excuse me)
> ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 11 2006, 08:55 AM~5947918
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 11 2006, 09:55 AM~5947918
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS ALOT OF ''CINNIBON CREAM''' :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 11 2006, 09:43 AM~5947825
> *ROCKSTAR GAME.COM/SUNDAY DRIVER......GET YOUR FREE SREEN SAVER OF ME.........ENJOY :0
> *


YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 11 2006, 10:16 AM~5948020
> *YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:
> *


X1000


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 9 2006, 01:55 PM~5934518
> *:biggrin: PLEASE VOTE YOU R  PREDICTION
> *


i had to vote with rollers only they are looking strong but there are some other strong clubs up in there


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*SEE RICH YOU ARE TO BE BLAMED...LOOK WHAT YOU'VE STARTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 9 2006, 05:14 PM~5935942
> *ITS ALL IN GOOD FUN :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 11 2006, 10:37 AM~5948135
> *:biggrin:
> *


FOCKERZ :biggrin: 

GROUP HUG :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 11 2006, 09:10 AM~5947575
> *you know me homie..i be talking a lott of sh*t..and i like to hit corners sum are afraid to hit...but if we gonna get down wit it.......i been around long enough to see r.o. come up and they have made giant leaps in the last few years...they have played by the LRM rules...displays and most t-shirs and and tight non-traditional and sum bombs..doing big thangs big paper.....our club took a focus years ago to try and  stay traditional .....{let me make this short]....different chapers
> came on line with that focus now when you see us.....it's a long ..long..line of st-show rides.....i'm so proud of so many of our members...it brings me to tears.....whut ...whut.....i said it.....who ever gets it god bless...we doing what we do....ya'll do what ya'll do....if we get it this year..i'll be ya'll biggest fan next year cause ya'll deserve it.........
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dippinit votes for himself as club of the year, one man gang.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 11 2006, 10:36 AM~5948131
> *SEE RICH YOU ARE TO BE BLAMED...LOOK WHAT YOU'VE STARTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


AND THIS IS WHAT MAKES LAYITLOW THE NUMBER #1 LOWRIDER WEBSITE IN THE WORLD :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 11 2006, 11:42 AM~5948433
> *AND THIS IS WHAT MAKES LAYITLOW THE NUMBER #1 LOWRIDER WEBSITE IN THE WORLD :biggrin:
> *


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

who ever wins they deserve it good luck to all you guys for working hard on your rides  the queen will see everyone there :wave:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 12:34 PM~5948409
> *dippinit votes for himself as club of the year, one man gang.
> *



yep, one man solo rider with unfinished car :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

chale c.c. for life


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 10 2006, 02:45 PM~5942598
> *I THINK THAT THE CLUB THAT WINS SHOULD WIN FOR REPRESENTING THELOWRIDING LIFESTYLE THE BEST WITH THEIR CARS, LOWRIDING HISTORY AND ATTITUDE TOWARDS THE LIFESTYLE. THIS IS JUST MY OPINION
> *


DIDMT MAJESTICS HAVE A HUMMER AND A MAZDA IN SANDIEGO? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 11 2006, 12:02 PM~5948522
> *DIDMT MAJESTICS HAVE A HUMMER AND A MAZDA IN SANDIEGO? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: the hummer wasnt a car with a plaque it was just there to tow its show car,and the mazda is the last of the euros left!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 11 2006, 12:08 PM~5948553
> *:uh:
> :uh: the hummer wasnt a car with a plaque it was just there to tow its show car,and the mazda is the last of the euros left!
> *


JUST FUCKIN WITH WALLY RICH :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 11 2006, 12:09 PM~5948558
> *JUST FUCKIN WITH WALLY RICH :biggrin:
> *


..he was,'t showing the hummer...we just got back from a cool cig commercial shoot..and went st8 from warner brother lot to show..plus he wasn't showing the hummer he was showing the 30" rims.......
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 11 2006, 07:41 AM~5947125
> *SHOWRIDING ...OR LOWRIDING....that is the question.......it's about the cars....and the fact that you ride them........  and the winner is   ???????????
> *



HHHHHHMMMMMMMM
I HAVE TO TELL YOU WALLY I HAVEN'T C'ING YOU RIDE YOUR CAR ON 
THE STREETS IN A MINUTE , YOU DIDN'T EVEN ROLL IT TO THE L.I.L 
PICNIC . 1 MORE THING YOU KNOW THERE ARE ALOT OF US FROM 
ROLLERZ THAT HIT THE SHAW , PECK PARK , HARBOR PARK & ALL 
THE OTHER SPOT'S THAT CRACK EVERY WEEKEND & YES WE ARE 
IN ARE LOW LOWS CHROME UNDIES & ALL . WE AIN'T AFRAID TO 
ROLL WE ARE ALL RYDERS & THAT'S WHAT WE BUILD ARE CAR'S FOR ,
NOT FOR NO TROPHY OR TO MAKE OTHERS HAPPY . WE BUILD THEM 
CAUSE THATS WHAT WE DO & WE RIDE THEM CAUSE WE ARE PROUD .
NOW ABOUT YOUR REACURRING T-SHIRT COMMENT = EVERY 1 YOU
SEE @ A SHOW WITH A STICHED R.O. SHIRT IS A FULL MEMBER & 
HAS A RIDE , BIKE , OR HARLEY . THE SILK SCREEN SHIRTS ARE FOR 
OUR MEMBERS WIVE'S & KID'S & THEY ARE AN EXSTENSION OF THE 
MEMBER THEY RIDE WITH . IN OTHER WORDS I'M SURE YOU KNOW 
WHEN A MARRIED MAN BUILDS HIS RIDE HIS WIFE & KIDS HELP 
OUT SO THAT IS ALSO THERE RIDE & THAT'S WHY WE ALLOW 
THEM TO HAVE SHIRTS . 



NOW I WOULD JUST LIKE TO SAY THAT MY COMMENT IS NOT 
INTENDED TO HURT ANY 1'S FEELINGS , I'M JUST KEEPING IT 
REAL . 


PS: 1'ST DRINKS ON ME @ THE LAY IT LOW PICNIC WALLY 
YOU KNOW WE ALL GRAVY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

well said.........paper it's all good.......i put a big azz dent in my sh*t drinking and driving and the child support, irs, jack moves, court fines...got a homie slipping...oh...but she in the shop and i hopeing i can make it to vegas...got sum new sh*t for ya'll.......oh yea this 82 bro-ham is killing me.....mo money mo money[ the overtaker]...comming soon...ah...one day :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 11 2006, 01:43 PM~5948716
> *well said.........paper it's all good.......i  put a big azz dent in my sh*t drinking and driving and the child support, irs, jack moves, court fines...got a homie slipping...oh...but she in the shop and i hopeing i can make it to vegas...got sum new sh*t for ya'll.......oh yea this 82 bro-ham is killing me.....mo money mo money[ the overtaker]...comming soon...ah...one day :cheesy:
> *


wally,
any pics of that 82?


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 11 2006, 12:43 PM~5948716
> *well said.........paper it's all good.......i  put a big azz dent in my sh*t drinking and driving and the child support, irs, jack moves, court fines...got a homie slipping...oh...but she in the shop and i hopeing i can make it to vegas...got sum new sh*t for ya'll.......oh yea this 82 bro-ham is killing me.....mo money mo money[ the overtaker]...comming soon...ah...one day :cheesy:
> *


ANG KNOWS ABOUT THE DRINKING AND DRIVING :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 11 2006, 12:45 PM~5948724
> *ANG KNOWS ABOUT THE DRINKING AND DRIVING :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YUP SURE DO , I KNEW YOU WERE GOING TO SAY SOMETHING 
FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 11 2006, 12:45 PM~5948724
> *ANG KNOWS ABOUT THE DRINKING AND DRIVING :biggrin:
> *


6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RO.LIFER, PAPER CHASER, TopDogg

JUST KIDDING OFFICER :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 11 2006, 02:03 PM~5948846
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> YUP SURE DO , I KNEW YOU WERE GOING TO SAY SOMETHING
> ...


HA HA HA THOUGHT YOU WERE KEEPING S.B ON THE DOWN LOW HA!! :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Aug 11 2006, 01:30 PM~5948940
> *HA HA HA THOUGHT YOU WERE KEEPING S.B ON THE DOWN LOW HA!! :biggrin:
> *



OH I HAVEN'T BEEN DRINKING & DRIVING , THAT'S WHY YOU 
ALWAY'S SEE SOME 1 WITH ME . GOTTA HAVE A DESIGNATED 
DRIVER . SSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHH

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

ROLLERZ


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

I GIVE MAJESTICS CREDIT!!!!! THAT WHITE BOY FROM ARIZONA SERVED EVERYONE ON THE NEW TRUCHA VIDEO........THAT 61 IS SICK AS FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 12 2006, 02:39 AM~5952519
> *I GIVE MAJESTICS CREDIT!!!!!  THAT WHITE BOY FROM ARIZONA SERVED EVERYONE ON THE NEW TRUCHA VIDEO........THAT 61 IS SICK AS FUCK :biggrin:
> *


HEY LOOKS LIKE MAJESTICS ARE GONNA WIN :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 12 2006, 10:31 AM~5953310
> *HEY LOOKS LIKE MAJESTICS ARE GONNA WIN :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Yo BIG RICH you think so? lol


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Aug 12 2006, 08:47 PM~5955696
> *Yo BIG RICH you think so? lol
> *


  remember ,people get fucked over,so you never know


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

MAJESTICS :thumbsup: You got my vote.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Aug 14 2006, 08:26 AM~5963974
> *MAJESTICS :thumbsup: You got my vote.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Aug 14 2006, 08:26 AM~5963974
> *MAJESTICS :thumbsup: You got my vote.
> *


THATS A NO BRAINER :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 14 2006, 11:14 AM~5964999
> *THATS A NO BRAINER :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: what up big dog,,,,,,,,,thanks for coming down to the picnic yesterday! :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 14 2006, 11:58 AM~5965325
> *:cheesy: what up big dog,,,,,,,,,thanks for coming down  to the picnic yesterday! :biggrin:
> *


FOR SURE BRO! IT WAS A GOOD TURN-OUT :biggrin: 

SEE YOU ON SUNDAY


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 14 2006, 12:06 PM~5965400
> *FOR SURE BRO! IT WAS A GOOD TURN-OUT :biggrin:
> 
> SEE YOU ON SUNDAY
> *


yup sunday   :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 14 2006, 01:45 PM~5966156
> *yup sunday     :biggrin:
> *


a rich whats going on this sunday


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Aug 14 2006, 01:50 PM~5966189
> *a rich whats going on this sunday
> *


L.I.L PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Aug 14 2006, 01:50 PM~5966189
> *a rich whats going on this sunday
> *


LAYITLOW PICNIC IN SAN PEDRO ,GO TO OFF TOPIC FOR DIRECTIONS,ITS PINNED ON THE TOP OF THE PAGE :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

cool you guys dont mind if i bring some beers & some meat do you


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

were going to take it!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Aug 14 2006, 07:26 AM~5963974
> *MAJESTICS :thumbsup: You got my vote.
> *


X20000000000000000 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Aug 14 2006, 01:56 PM~5966244
> *cool you guys dont mind if i bring some beers & some meat do you
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 12 2006, 10:31 AM~5953310
> *HEY LOOKS LIKE MAJESTICS ARE GONNA WIN :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

LOW"RIDER" MAGAZINE CLUB OF THE YEAR ,WHICH SHOULD ONLY COUNT LOWRIDERS AND THE KEY WORD BEING RIDERS WHICH YOU CANT RIDE IN THE SHOW YOU CAN ONLY RIDE THE STREETS ,AND THERE ARE ONLY A FEW CLUBS THAT RIDE THE STREETS W/SHOW QUALITY CARS


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Aug 15 2006, 07:36 AM~5971030
> *LOW"RIDER" MAGAZINE CLUB OF THE YEAR ,WHICH SHOULD ONLY COUNT LOWRIDERS AND THE KEY WORD BEING RIDERS WHICH YOU CANT RIDE IN THE SHOW YOU CAN ONLY RIDE THE STREETS ,AND THERE ARE ONLY A FEW CLUBS THAT RIDE THE STREETS W/SHOW QUALITY CARS
> *



MAJESTICS = RIDE THE STREETS W/SHOW QUALITY CARS


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Aug 15 2006, 09:00 AM~5971153
> *MAJESTICS =  RIDE THE STREETS W/SHOW QUALITY CARS
> *


BELIEVE THAT....... WHATS GOOD BIG HOMIE.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Aug 15 2006, 08:00 AM~5971153
> *MAJESTICS =  RIDE THE STREETS W/SHOW QUALITY CARS
> *


ARNT YOU THE ONE CLUB THAT HAS A MINIVAN? AND A CADI ON 20'S? AND CLAIM YOU GUYS ONLY HAVE LOWRIDERS? :uh:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 08:22 AM~5971284
> *ARNT YOU THE ONE CLUB THAT HAS A MINIVAN?  AND A CADI ON 20'S?  AND CLAIM YOU GUYS ONLY HAVE LOWRIDERS? :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 09:22 AM~5971284
> *ARNT YOU THE ONE CLUB THAT HAS A MINIVAN?  AND A CADI ON 20'S?  AND CLAIM YOU GUYS ONLY HAVE LOWRIDERS? :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 08:22 AM~5971284
> *ARNT YOU THE ONE CLUB THAT HAS A MINIVAN?  AND A CADI ON 20'S?  AND CLAIM YOU GUYS ONLY HAVE LOWRIDERS? :uh:
> *


STOP HATING
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 15 2006, 08:29 AM~5971330
> *STOP HATING
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


JUST SPEAKING THE TRUTH :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER+Aug 15 2006, 08:22 AM~5971284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 08:22 AM~5971284
> *ARNT YOU THE ONE CLUB THAT HAS A MINIVAN?  AND A CADI ON 20'S?  AND CLAIM YOU GUYS ONLY HAVE LOWRIDERS? :uh:
> *


that was that other club B....what that clubs name.....oh my bad that club has no name :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

an early congrat's on the club that takes that tittle good luck to you all


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

DOES ANY ONE KNOW HOW MANY ENTRYS OLDIES CC HAD LAST YEAR?


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 15 2006, 03:06 PM~5974239
> *DOES ANY ONE KNOW HOW MANY ENTRYS OLDIES CC HAD LAST YEAR?
> *


good question


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 07:22 AM~5971284
> *ARNT YOU THE ONE CLUB THAT HAS A MINIVAN?  AND A CADI ON 20'S?  AND CLAIM YOU GUYS ONLY HAVE LOWRIDERS? :uh:
> *


YEA WE HAVE RIDES WITH 20'S EVEN 26'S BUT 99% of the TIME YOU WILL SEE US WITH LOWRIDERS AT A LOWRIDER SHOW, WE DONT GAIN POINTS WITH DAILY DRIVERS!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 15 2006, 03:24 PM~5974358
> *YEA WE HAVE RIDES WITH 20'S EVEN 26'S BUT 99% of the TIME YOU WILL SEE US WITH LOWRIDERS AT A LOWRIDER SHOW, WE DONT GAIN POINTS WITH DAILY DRIVERS!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 15 2006, 03:24 PM~5974358
> *YEA WE HAVE RIDES WITH 20'S EVEN 26'S BUT 99% of the TIME YOU WILL SEE US WITH LOWRIDERS AT A LOWRIDER SHOW, WE DONT GAIN POINTS WITH DAILY DRIVERS!!!
> *


so that minivan and the cadi on 20's and the impala on 20's arnt in your club? they have plaques in there rides!!!!!!

i just think its funny because you guys were all over the "lowriders only subject" and you guys have cars on big rims just like us!


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 08:33 AM~5971352
> *JUST SPEAKING THE TRUTH :biggrin:
> *


A CHEVY ASTRO LOWRIDER VAN WITH 13'S CANDY PAINT, HYDROS, OG CRUSHED INTERIOR WITH SWIVEL BUCKETS. AND PLEASE LEAVE CADDI'S WITH 20'S OUT OF THIS.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*WHOS GONNA TAKE LRM CLUB OF THE YEAR, AT VEGAS 2006

2006 LRM CLUB OF THE YEAR* 

*MAJESTICS* *[ 108 ] *


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Aug 15 2006, 03:29 PM~5974407
> *A CHEVY ASTRO LOWRIDER VAN WITH 13'S CANDY PAINT, HYDROS, OG CRUSHED INTERIOR WITH SWIVEL BUCKETS. AND PLEASE LEAVE CADDI'S WITH 20'S OUT OF THIS.
> *


i am just going over what was said bro!!!!!!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 15 2006, 03:29 PM~5974408
> *WHOS GONNA TAKE LRM CLUB OF THE YEAR, AT VEGAS 2006
> 
> 2006 LRM CLUB OF THE YEAR
> ...


allready :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Aug 15 2006, 03:29 PM~5974407
> *A CHEVY ASTRO LOWRIDER VAN WITH 13'S CANDY PAINT, HYDROS, OG CRUSHED INTERIOR WITH SWIVEL BUCKETS. AND PLEASE LEAVE CADDI'S WITH 20'S OUT OF THIS.
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 02:28 PM~5974396
> *so that minivan and the cadi on 20's and the impala on 20's arnt in your club? they have plaques in there rides!!!!!!
> 
> i just think its funny because you guys were all over the "lowriders only subject" and you guys have cars on big rims just like us!
> *



TRUE HOMIE YOUR RIGHT THEY ARE IN THE CLUB THEY DO REPRESENT HARD, BUT LIKE I SAID IN MY LAST POST 99% OF THE RIDES ARE LOWRIDERS, HOW MANY RIDES DID YOU SEE THAT ARE WITH US THAT HAD 20'S OR BETTER YET HOW MANY CARS DID YOU SEE AT THE LAST *LOWRIDER-SHOW *THAT WHERE NEWER THEN 99'???


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 15 2006, 03:33 PM~5974431
> *TRUE HOMIE YOUR RIGHT THEY ARE IN THE CLUB THEY DO REPRESENT HARD, BUT LIKE I SAID IN MY LAST POST 99% OF THE RIDES ARE LOWRIDERS, HOW MANY RIDES DID YOU SEE THAT ARE WITH US THAT HAD 20'S OR BETTER YET HOW MANY CARS DID YOU SEE AT THE LAST LOWRIDER-SHOW THAT WHERE NEWER THEN 99'???
> *


 :biggrin: much love the tha blvd aces "MAJESTICS" D/FW


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Aug 15 2006, 03:34 PM~5974437
> *:biggrin: much love the tha blvd aces "MAJESTICS" D/FW
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Aug 15 2006, 02:34 PM~5974437
> *:biggrin: much love the tha blvd aces "MAJESTICS" D/FW
> *


you know how we do it homie!!! SHIT LOOK AT MY BACKYARD HOMIE CHEVY TRADITIONALS EVERY WHERE FOR 1938 TO 1987.....


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

CANT GET ANY MORE LOWRIDER THAN THIS


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 15 2006, 03:33 PM~5974431
> *TRUE HOMIE YOUR RIGHT THEY ARE IN THE CLUB THEY DO REPRESENT HARD, BUT LIKE I SAID IN MY LAST POST 99% OF THE RIDES ARE LOWRIDERS, HOW MANY RIDES DID YOU SEE THAT ARE WITH US THAT HAD 20'S OR BETTER YET HOW MANY CARS DID YOU SEE AT THE LAST LOWRIDER-SHOW THAT WHERE NEWER THEN 99'???
> *


you guys are getting all defensive! i am just puttin out there what you guys said! i see ernest took out the signature in his post as soon as you guys have a minivan. so your telling me the cadi and the impala on twentys wont show at lowrider shows?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Aug 15 2006, 04:36 PM~5974458
> *CANT GET ANY MORE LOWRIDER THAN THIS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:uh: :uh: ?????


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2006, 03:34 PM~5974443
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Aug 15 2006, 03:38 PM~5974478
> *:uh:  :uh: ?????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 15 2006, 03:35 PM~5974452
> *
> 
> you know how we do it homie!!! SHIT LOOK AT MY BACKYARD HOMIE CHEVY TRADITIONALS EVERY WHERE FOR 1938 TO 1987.....
> *


:biggrin: 817 ALL THA WAY HOMIE BIG "M"


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2006, 03:38 PM~5974480
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Aug 15 2006, 04:39 PM~5974486
> *:biggrin: 817 ALL THA WAY HOMIE
> *


AND THE *"M"* GOT LEWISVILLE LOCKED DOWN
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHAT CLUB IS GOING TO GET THE AWARD FOR MOST MONEY SPENT TO PAY GOLO OFF :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 02:36 PM~5974461
> *you guys are getting all defensive!  i am just puttin out there what you guys said!  i see ernest took out the signature in his post as soon as you guys have a minivan. so your telling me the cadi and the impala on twentys wont show at lowrider shows?
> *


Not getting DEFENSIVE homie, but when you continue to QUOTE my C.E.O over it's obvise your out to bash him, When you mentioned your club, Well we all know what club your talking about BOULEVARD ACES, but it's all good I will answer your questions, your right the CADDY with 20's is not a low-low, but you wont see 99% NEW-CARS IN OUR LINE UP, YOU WILL SEE 99% TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS, AND The mini van I consider it a Lowrider, it has all the tricks.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 15 2006, 03:41 PM~5974498
> *AND THE "M" GOT LEWISVILLE LOCKED DOWN
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: FT WORTH ON LOCK TWO !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2006, 03:41 PM~5974502
> *WHAT CLUB IS GOING TO GET THE AWARD FOR MOST MONEY SPENT TO PAY GOLO OFF  :0
> *


WHAT EVER ONE CAN SPEND IT AND LAUGH :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

OK EVERYONE CHILL AND HAVE A CAMEL BREAK


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 15 2006, 03:45 PM~5974532
> *OK EVERYONE CHILL AND HAVE A CAMEL BREAK
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 15 2006, 04:45 PM~5974532
> *OK EVERYONE CHILL AND HAVE A CAMEL BREAK
> 
> 
> ...


I FEEL LIKE SMOKING ALL OF A SUDDEN


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 15 2006, 03:42 PM~5974507
> *Not getting DEFENSIVE homie, but when you continue to QUOTE my C.E.O over it's obvise your out to bash him, When you mentioned your club, Well we all know what club your talking about BOULEVARD ACES, but it's all good I will answer your questions, your right the CADDY with 20's is not a low-low, but you wont see 99% NEW-CARS IN OUR LINE UP, YOU WILL SEE 99% TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS, AND The mini van I consider it a Lowrider, it has all the tricks.
> *


ITS A NO WIN SITUATION, I AM JUST GIVING YOU GUYS A TATSTE OF YOUR OWN MEDICINE. I AM NOT OUT TO BASH HIM, I DISLIKE HIM, BUT I REALY DONT CARE ABOUT HIM AT ALL. THINK ITS FUNNY WHEN PEOPLE MAKE UNDERCOVER COMMENTS ABOUT US, IT OK. BUT AS SOON AS I DO IT EVERONE GETS BUTT HURT. THEN ALL THE CHEERLEADERS ARRIVE AND TAKE SIDES. BUT I REALY DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT WHAT GOES ON IN HERE ITS THE INTERNET. MOST PEOPLE THAT MATTER KNOW WHO I AM AND I AM COOL WITH.SO I AINT GONNA GO BACK AND FORTH OVER THIS. I ASKED A QUESTION. AND GOT SEVEN HUNDRED ANSWERS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 03:53 PM~5974558
> *ITS A NO WIN SITUATION, I AM JUST GIVING YOU GUYS A TATSTE OF YOUR OWN MEDICINE. I AM NOT OUT TO BASH HIM, I DISLIKE HIM, BUT I REALY DONT CARE ABOUT HIM AT ALL.  THINK ITS FUNNY WHEN PEOPLE MAKE UNDERCOVER COMMENTS ABOUT US, IT OK. BUT AS SOON AS I DO IT EVERONE GETS BUTT HURT. THEN ALL THE CHEERLEADERS ARRIVE AND TAKE SIDES. BUT I REALY DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT WHAT GOES ON IN HERE ITS THE INTERNET. MOST PEOPLE THAT MATTER KNOW WHO I AM AND I AM COOL WITH.SO I AINT GONNA GO BACK AND FORTH OVER THIS. I ASKED A QUESTION. AND GOT SEVEN HUNDRED ANSWERS
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 03:53 PM~5974558
> *ITS A NO WIN SITUATION, I AM JUST GIVING YOU GUYS A TATSTE OF YOUR OWN MEDICINE. I AM NOT OUT TO BASH HIM, I DISLIKE HIM, BUT I REALY DONT CARE ABOUT HIM AT ALL.  THINK ITS FUNNY WHEN PEOPLE MAKE UNDERCOVER COMMENTS ABOUT US, IT OK. BUT AS SOON AS I DO IT EVERONE GETS BUTT HURT. THEN ALL THE CHEERLEADERS ARRIVE AND TAKE SIDES. BUT I REALY DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT WHAT GOES ON IN HERE ITS THE INTERNET. MOST PEOPLE THAT MATTER KNOW WHO I AM AND I AM COOL WITH.SO I AINT GONNA GO BACK AND FORTH OVER THIS. I ASKED A QUESTION. AND GOT SEVEN HUNDRED ANSWERS
> *


WHAT HE SAID X2


----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 15 2006, 03:42 PM~5974507
> *Not getting DEFENSIVE homie, but when you continue to QUOTE my C.E.O over it's obvise your out to bash him, When you mentioned your club, Well we all know what club your talking about BOULEVARD ACES, but it's all good I will answer your questions, your right the CADDY with 20's is not a low-low, but you wont see 99% NEW-CARS IN OUR LINE UP, YOU WILL SEE 99% TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS, AND The mini van I consider it a Lowrider, it has all the tricks.
> *













:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 02:53 PM~5974558
> *ITS A NO WIN SITUATION, I AM JUST GIVING YOU GUYS A TATSTE OF YOUR OWN MEDICINE. I AM NOT OUT TO BASH HIM, I DISLIKE HIM, BUT I REALY DONT CARE ABOUT HIM AT ALL.  THINK ITS FUNNY WHEN PEOPLE MAKE UNDERCOVER COMMENTS ABOUT US, IT OK. BUT AS SOON AS I DO IT EVERONE GETS BUTT HURT. THEN ALL THE CHEERLEADERS ARRIVE AND TAKE SIDES. BUT I REALY DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT WHAT GOES ON IN HERE ITS THE INTERNET. MOST PEOPLE THAT MATTER KNOW WHO I AM AND I AM COOL WITH.SO I AINT GONNA GO BACK AND FORTH OVER THIS. I ASKED A QUESTION. AND GOT SEVEN HUNDRED ANSWERS
> *


WELL I AM NOT TAKING NONE OF YOUR MEDICANE, THIS ISNT A R.O. OR A BLVD ACES TOPIC, THIS IS A LRM CLUB OF THE YEAR TOPIC, EVERYONE IS ABLE TO VOTE THE MAN VOTED AND IT LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT BUTT-HURT OVER THE VOTE,I DONT HAVE TO ANSWER 2 YOU AND YOU DONT HAVE 2 ANSWER TO ME ME. AND THERE AINT NO CHEERLEADERS OVER HERE HOMIE JUST TRU RIDERS, THAT BACK UP THERE SHIT WITH THERE CARS. YOU ASKED YOUR QUESTIONS AND I ANSWERED THEM. YOU DIDNT GET SEVEN HUNDRED ANSWERS. YOU JUST NEED TO REMEMBER THIS ONE 99% LOWRIDERS NEXT YEAR 100%.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VEGASPHIL_@Aug 15 2006, 03:08 PM~5974645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's what I am talking about NICE LINE UP!!!!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 15 2006, 04:09 PM~5974654
> *WELL I AM NOT TAKING NONE OF YOUR MEDICANE, THIS ISNT A R.O. OR A BLVD ACES TOPIC, THIS IS A LRM CLUB OF THE YEAR TOPIC, EVERYONE IS ABLE TO VOTE THE MAN VOTED AND IT LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT BUTT-HURT OVER THE VOTE,I DONT HAVE TO ANSWER 2 YOU AND YOU DONT HAVE 2 ANSWER TO ME ME. AND THERE AINT NO CHEERLEADERS OVER HERE HOMIE JUST TRU RIDERS, THAT BACK UP THERE SHIT WITH THERE CARS. YOU ASKED YOUR QUESTIONS AND I ANSWERED THEM. YOU DIDNT GET SEVEN HUNDRED ANSWERS. YOU JUST NEED TO REMEMBER THIS ONE 99% LOWRIDERS NEXT YEAR 100%.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 15 2006, 04:09 PM~5974654
> *WELL I AM NOT TAKING NONE OF YOUR MEDICANE, THIS ISNT A R.O. OR A BLVD ACES TOPIC, THIS IS A LRM CLUB OF THE YEAR TOPIC, EVERYONE IS ABLE TO VOTE THE MAN VOTED AND IT LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT BUTT-HURT OVER THE VOTE,I DONT HAVE TO ANSWER 2 YOU AND YOU DONT HAVE 2 ANSWER TO ME ME. AND THERE AINT NO CHEERLEADERS OVER HERE HOMIE JUST TRU RIDERS, THAT BACK UP THERE SHIT WITH THERE CARS. YOU ASKED YOUR QUESTIONS AND I ANSWERED THEM. YOU DIDNT GET SEVEN HUNDRED ANSWERS. YOU JUST NEED TO REMEMBER THIS ONE 99% LOWRIDERS NEXT YEAR 100%.
> *


ALL THIS IS FUNNY BECAUSE WERE STILL GONNA WIN ANYWAYS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 03:11 PM~5974677
> *ALL THIS IS FUNNY BECAUSE WERE STILL GONNA WIN ANYWAYS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IT IS FUNNY HOMIE, JUST GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT FIRST, GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 04:11 PM~5974677
> *ALL THIS IS FUNNY BECAUSE WERE STILL GONNA WIN ANYWAYS
> *


DONT BE TO SURE


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 15 2006, 04:15 PM~5974703
> *DONT BE TO SURE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

i voted BIG M


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 15 2006, 04:09 PM~5974654
> *WELL I AM NOT TAKING NONE OF YOUR MEDICANE, THIS ISNT A R.O. OR A BLVD ACES TOPIC, THIS IS A LRM CLUB OF THE YEAR TOPIC, EVERYONE IS ABLE TO VOTE THE MAN VOTED AND IT LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT BUTT-HURT OVER THE VOTE,I DONT HAVE TO ANSWER 2 YOU AND YOU DONT HAVE 2 ANSWER TO ME ME. AND THERE AINT NO CHEERLEADERS OVER HERE HOMIE JUST TRU RIDERS, THAT BACK UP THERE SHIT WITH THERE CARS. YOU ASKED YOUR QUESTIONS AND I ANSWERED THEM. YOU DIDNT GET SEVEN HUNDRED ANSWERS. YOU JUST NEED TO REMEMBER THIS ONE 99% LOWRIDERS NEXT YEAR 100%.
> *



I HAVE 1 QUICK ????
YOU SAY NEXT YEAR 100% LOWRIDERS RIGHT ?????
SO DOES THAT MEAN THE ASTRO 
( WHICH IN ANY CONDITION OR ANY MODZ WILL NEVER B A REAL LOWRIDER )
WILL NO LONGER B REPPIN YOUR CLUB ALONG WITH THE CADI & OTHER 
BIG RIM RYDERS ????


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

cant we all get along :dunno:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 15 2006, 04:15 PM~5974702
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IT IS FUNNY HOMIE, JUST GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT FIRST, GOOD LUCK!!!
> *


I DID  









AND YOU DID EAT MY MEDICINE :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Aug 15 2006, 06:16 PM~5974719
> *cant we all get along :dunno:
> *



:buttkick:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Aug 15 2006, 04:16 PM~5974719
> *cant we all get along :dunno:
> *


right, right :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ONLY 13S AND 14S WITH THE BIG M


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 15 2006, 04:18 PM~5974733
> *ONLY 13S AND 14S WITH THE BIG M
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 15 2006, 04:18 PM~5974733
> *ONLY 13S AND 14S WITH THE BIG M
> *



:0 

DON'T FORGET ABOUT WALLY'S FORD PINTO ON 30"





































JUST FUCKIN WITH YOU RICH :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 15 2006, 04:18 PM~5974733
> *ONLY 13S AND 14S WITH THE BIG M
> *


THATS WHY I VOTED FOR MAJESTICS.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 15 2006, 04:18 PM~5974733
> *ONLY 13S AND 14S WITH THE BIG M
> *


I ROLL HUBCAPS :angry: 

AND 22'S ON MY 745........CAN I STILL BE YOUR FRIEND RICH :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 15 2006, 03:16 PM~5974718
> *I HAVE 1 QUICK ????
> YOU SAY NEXT YEAR 100% LOWRIDERS RIGHT ?????
> SO DOES THAT MEAN THE ASTRO
> ...



NEXT YEAR NO BIG WHEELS!!!!

BUT THE MINI VAN IS A LOW-LOW IT HAS ALL THE TRICKS!!!


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 15 2006, 04:16 PM~5974718
> *I HAVE 1 QUICK ????
> YOU SAY NEXT YEAR 100% LOWRIDERS RIGHT ?????
> SO DOES THAT MEAN THE ASTRO
> ...


YEAH, THE BIG RIM SHIT IS GETTIN OUTTA CONTROL. NEXT YEAR ANYONE IN BLVD ACES WITH RIMS OVER 14 INCHES WILL NOT BE PERMITTED TO ROLL A PLAQUE OR ENTER A LRM SHOW OR EVENT.
THOSE RIDES WILL SPORT A STICKER ONLY, SINCE THOSE CARS ARE SOMETIMES IMPORTANT TO REP AT PICNICS OR CRUISE SPOTS.
THE LOW ROD 64 IMPALA IS GETTING A MAKEOVER FOR 2007 AND THAT INCLUDES HYDROS AND SMALLER RIMS.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 15 2006, 04:19 PM~5974741
> *:0
> 
> DON'T FORGET ABOUT WALLY'S FORD PINTO ON 30"
> ...


OH DAM


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 04:19 PM~5974743
> *I ROLL HUBCAPS :angry:
> 
> AND 22'S ON MY 745........CAN I STILL BE YOUR FRIEND RICH :biggrin:
> *


ALWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Aug 15 2006, 04:22 PM~5974751
> *YEAH, THE BIG RIM SHIT IS GETTIN OUTTA CONTROL. NEXT YEAR ANYONE IN BLVD ACES WITH RIMS OVER 14 INCHES WILL NOT BE PERMITTED TO ROLL A PLAQUE OR ENTER A LRM SHOW OR EVENT.
> THOSE RIDES WILL SPORT A STICKER ONLY, SINCE THOSE CARS ARE SOMETIMES IMPORTANT TO REP AT PICNICS OR CRUISE SPOTS.
> THE LOW ROD 64 IMPALA IS GETTING A MAKEOVER FOR 2007 AND THAT INCLUDES HYDROS AND SMALLER RIMS.
> *


WELL PUT HOMIE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 03:17 PM~5974726
> *I DID
> AND YOU DID EAT MY MEDICINE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 15 2006, 04:21 PM~5974749
> *NEXT YEAR NO BIG WHEELS!!!!
> 
> BUT THE MINI VAN IS A LOW-LOW IT HAS ALL THE TRICKS!!!
> *



SORRY BRO JUST CAUSE IT HAS ALL THE TRICKS , THAT DON'T MAKE IT A 
LOLO . THERE ARE PLENTY OF HONDA'S OUT THERE WITH ALL THE TRICKS TOO
& THEY WILL STILL NEVER B CONSIDERED A LOLOL .


DON'T GET ME WRONG THE ASTRO LOOKS KOOL , BUT 
IT IS NOR WILL IT EVER B A REAL LOLO .


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Aug 15 2006, 03:22 PM~5974751
> *YEAH, THE BIG RIM SHIT IS GETTIN OUTTA CONTROL. NEXT YEAR ANYONE IN BLVD ACES WITH RIMS OVER 14 INCHES WILL NOT BE PERMITTED TO ROLL A PLAQUE OR ENTER A LRM SHOW OR EVENT.
> THOSE RIDES WILL SPORT A STICKER ONLY, SINCE THOSE CARS ARE SOMETIMES IMPORTANT TO REP AT PICNICS OR CRUISE SPOTS.
> THE LOW ROD 64 IMPALA IS GETTING A MAKEOVER FOR 2007 AND THAT INCLUDES HYDROS AND SMALLER RIMS.
> *


X2


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Aug 15 2006, 04:22 PM~5974751
> *YEAH, THE BIG RIM SHIT IS GETTIN OUTTA CONTROL. NEXT YEAR ANYONE IN BLVD ACES WITH RIMS OVER 14 INCHES WILL NOT BE PERMITTED TO ROLL A PLAQUE OR ENTER A LRM SHOW OR EVENT.
> THOSE RIDES WILL SPORT A STICKER ONLY, SINCE THOSE CARS ARE SOMETIMES IMPORTANT TO REP AT PICNICS OR CRUISE SPOTS.
> THE LOW ROD 64 IMPALA IS GETTING A MAKEOVER FOR 2007 AND THAT INCLUDES HYDROS AND SMALLER RIMS.
> *



NOW THAT IS THE ANSWER I WAS LOOKING FOR ........

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 15 2006, 03:24 PM~5974772
> *SORRY BRO JUST CAUSE IT HAS ALL THE TRICKS , THAT DON'T MAKE IT A
> LOLO . THERE ARE PLENTY OF HONDA'S OUT THERE WITH ALL THE TRICKS TOO
> & THEY WILL STILL NEVER B CONSIDERED A LOLOL .
> ...


 :biggrin: IT HAS MORE TRICKS THAN YOUR CADDY!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

TRICKS ARE FOR KIDS, AND WHORES


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WHO IS GONNA WIN THE AWARD FOR MOST CUTTING IN LINE FOR A LRM EVENT!!!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 15 2006, 04:27 PM~5974790
> *:biggrin: IT HAS MORE TRICKS THAN YOUR CADDY!!!
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 15 2006, 06:28 PM~5974801
> *WHO IS GONNA WIN THE AWARD FOR MOST CUTTING IN LINE FOR A LRM EVENT!!!
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 15 2006, 04:28 PM~5974801
> *WHO IS GONNA WIN THE AWARD FOR MOST CUTTING IN LINE FOR A LRM EVENT!!!
> *


YOU GUYS WAIT IN LINE? uffin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 03:29 PM~5974808
> *YOU GUYS WAIT IN LINE? uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: LIKE EVERYONE ELSE!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 15 2006, 04:28 PM~5974801
> *WHO IS GONNA WIN THE AWARD FOR MOST CUTTING IN LINE FOR A LRM EVENT!!!
> *


TRIPPIN


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 04:29 PM~5974808
> *YOU GUYS WAIT IN LINE? uffin:
> *


I WAIT IN LINE. SOMETIMES FOR 12 HRS. WHEN SOMEONE CUTS IN LINE. IT NOT COOL AT ALL. WOULDNT YOU AGREE


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

on a serious note though guys, lrm needs to do something about the waits to get into the show, its fuckin ridiculous, houston was like the worst ever


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 04:11 PM~5974677
> *ALL THIS IS FUNNY BECAUSE WERE STILL GONNA WIN ANYWAYS
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 15 2006, 04:27 PM~5974790
> *:biggrin: IT HAS MORE TRICKS THAN YOUR CADDY!!!
> *



NOW YOU WENT TOO FAR , SORRY TO DISSAPOINT YOU , BUT 
YOU CAN'T COMPARE THAT TO ANY OF MY CADI'S . 

I'M SURE YOUR REFERING TO MY BIG BODY CADI RIGHT ????
WELL LET'S SEE I HAVE REDONE MY INTERIOR IN LEATHER & SUEDE INTERIOR ,
THE CAR IS LIFTED WITH ALL CHROME SET UP INCLUDING BATT RACKS & 
PUMP RACKS , THE TRUNK IS ALSO DONE WITH LEATHER & MIRROR PANELS ,
I HAVE REAL DAYTON'S NOT CHINA'S , NOW SOUNDS ARE ALL TOP OF THE LINE 
ALPINE , MB QUARTS , KICKER SOLO BARIC'S , PPI & ALPINE AMPS ,
INCLUDING TV'S 3 , DVD PLAYERS 2 OR 3 IF YOU INCLUDE THE PS2 . 
I DO HAVE A BUMPER KIT . ONLY THING LEFT IS PAINT & UNDIES ....
HHHHHMMMMMM THAT MUST B WHY MY CAR IS @ LEVI'S SHOP , YUP THAT'S
RIGHT IT MUST B GETTING PAINTED , & THE UNDIES ARE ALSO GETTING DONE .
OH YA I THINK MY TRUNK LID IS MOLDED TOO 

NOW I DON'T THINK THERE IS MUCH ELSE LEFT TO DO BESIDE SOME 
SMALL MINOR STUFF .


1 MORE THING BRO , YOU CAN'T COMPARE A FAMILY VAN TO A CADI .....


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2006, 04:32 PM~5974837
> *I WAIT IN LINE. SOMETIMES FOR 12 HRS. WHEN SOMEONE CUTS IN LINE. IT NOT COOL AT ALL. WOULDNT YOU AGREE
> *


WE WAIT TO :biggrin: IT DOES SUCK. I JUST LOVE STIRRING UP SHIT ON THE INTERNET :biggrin:


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 15 2006, 04:33 PM~5974852
> *on a serious note though guys, lrm needs to do something about the waits to get into the show, its fuckin ridiculous, houston was like the worst ever
> *


hell yea!....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 15 2006, 06:28 PM~5974801
> *WHO IS GONNA WIN THE AWARD FOR MOST CUTTING IN LINE FOR A LRM EVENT!!!
> *


SHIT WE WAIT IN LINE, AND TRY TO SUPPLY AS MUCH BEER AS HUMANLY POSSIBLE TO ALL THE HOMIEZ :0


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 05:40 PM~5974907
> *WE WAIT TO :biggrin:  IT DOES SUCK. I JUST LOVE STIRRING UP SHIT ON THE INTERNET :biggrin:
> *



you a damn fool B. have to love the fk internet :roflmao: 

WHOS GONNA TAKE LRM CLUB OF THE YEAR??? Someone ask me and I'll tell you.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Aug 15 2006, 06:22 PM~5974751
> *YEAH, THE BIG RIM SHIT IS GETTIN OUTTA CONTROL. NEXT YEAR ANYONE IN BLVD ACES WITH RIMS OVER 14 INCHES WILL NOT BE PERMITTED TO ROLL A PLAQUE OR ENTER A LRM SHOW OR EVENT.
> THOSE RIDES WILL SPORT A STICKER ONLY, SINCE THOSE CARS ARE SOMETIMES IMPORTANT TO REP AT PICNICS OR CRUISE SPOTS.
> THE LOW ROD 64 IMPALA IS GETTING A MAKEOVER FOR 2007 AND THAT INCLUDES HYDROS AND SMALLER RIMS.
> *


PEOPLE ARE TOTALLY MISSING THE POINT.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Aug 15 2006, 05:45 PM~5974944
> *PEOPLE ARE TOTALLY MISSING THE POINT.
> *


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

I THINK RIGHT BEFORE THE TROPHYS ARE ANNOUNCED ALL THE CLUBS SHOULD HOLD HANDS AND SING " WE ARE THE WORLD" :dunno:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 05:47 PM~5974959
> *I THINK RIGHT BEFORE THE TROPHYS ARE ANNOUNCED ALL THE CLUBS SHOULD HOLD HANDS AND SING " WE ARE THE WORLD" :dunno:
> *


Then you could break into a solo singing "like a virgin"?? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 15 2006, 06:47 PM~5974958
> *
> *


WELL PEOPLE ARE ALWAYS UPSET ABOUT NOT WINNING, BUT YOU HAVE TO PLAY THE GAME TO WIN CLUB OF THE YEAR, AND ESPECIALLY AFTER LAST YEARS FALL OUT. TAKING NOTHING FROM OLDIES, SOME OF THE TIGHTEST, CLEANEST BOMBS OUT THERE, NO ONE IS EVEN CLOSE IN MY OPINION. BUT YOU CAN NOT HAVE 6 IMPALA'S IN A CLASS WITH EACH OTHER, AND 5 REGALS, AND BIG BODIES, AND ALL OF THEM ARE IN THE SAME CLASSES COMPETING AGAINST EACH OTHER, AND YOU WONDER WHY YOU DON'T WIN. YOU HAVE TO HAVE A BUNCH OF DIFFERENT CARS, TRUCK, SUV'S, BIKES. THIS AWARD SHOULD BE A STREET AWARD, BUT IT IS NOT. IT IS SUPPOSED TO BE BASED ON: ENTRIES, DISPLAYS, CLASSES, OVERALL SPORTMANSHIPS OF THE CLUB. THERE HAS BEEN WAY TOO MUCH, THIS GUY IS MY BOY, SO THEY SHOULD BE CC OF THE YEAR, THAT IS NOT HOW IT SHOULD BE. IF YOU SET THE STANDARDS, AND YOU SET THE POINTS, THEN THERE SHOULD NOT BE AN ISSUE OF WHO WINS OR NOT!!!!


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Aug 15 2006, 06:05 PM~5975103
> *WELL PEOPLE ARE ALWAYS UPSET ABOUT NOT WINNING, BUT YOU HAVE TO PLAY THE GAME TO WIN CLUB OF THE YEAR, AND ESPECIALLY AFTER LAST YEARS FALL OUT.  TAKING NOTHING FROM OLDIES, SOME OF THE TIGHTEST, CLEANEST BOMBS OUT THERE, NO ONE IS EVEN CLOSE IN MY OPINION.  BUT YOU CAN NOT HAVE 6 IMPALA'S IN A CLASS WITH EACH OTHER, AND 5 REGALS, AND BIG BODIES, AND ALL OF THEM ARE IN THE SAME CLASSES COMPETING AGAINST EACH OTHER, AND YOU WONDER WHY YOU DON'T WIN.  YOU HAVE TO HAVE A BUNCH OF DIFFERENT CARS, TRUCK, SUV'S, BIKES. THIS AWARD SHOULD BE A STREET AWARD, BUT IT IS NOT.  IT IS SUPPOSED TO BE BASED ON: ENTRIES, DISPLAYS, CLASSES, OVERALL SPORTMANSHIPS OF THE CLUB.  THERE HAS BEEN WAY TOO MUCH, THIS GUY IS MY BOY, SO THEY SHOULD BE CC OF THE YEAR, THAT IS NOT HOW IT SHOULD BE.  IF YOU SET THE STANDARDS, AND YOU SET THE POINTS, THEN THERE SHOULD NOT BE AN ISSUE OF WHO WINS OR NOT!!!!
> *


Keep talking like that and you gonna earn yourself a 12 pack in Vegas. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Aug 15 2006, 07:29 PM~5975252
> *Keep talking like that and you gonna earn yourself a 12 pack in Vegas.  :biggrin:
> *


BREAKFAST FOOD :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 11 2006, 08:41 AM~5947125
> *SHOWRIDING ...OR LOWRIDING....that is the question.......it's about the cars....and the fact that you ride them........  and the winner is   ???????????
> *


:0 :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass kid2 (Feb 17, 2006)

are you guys kidding? :uh: Street Legends deserves it for sure, they dont call you legends for no reason, unknown but nice with it , neways RO gots my vote!


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Aug 15 2006, 04:43 PM~5974924
> *SHIT WE WAIT IN LINE, AND TRY TO SUPPLY AS MUCH BEER AS HUMANLY POSSIBLE TO ALL THE HOMIEZ :0
> *


SHIT IN HOUSTON ROLLERZ FROM DALLAS WENT TO MC DONALDS AND BOUGHT LIKE 200 EGG MC MUFFINZ LOL


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2006, 08:03 PM~5975451
> *SHIT IN HOUSTON ROLLERZ FROM DALLAS WENT TO MC DONALDS AND BOUGHT LIKE 200 EGG MC MUFFINZ LOL
> *


San Antonio also :0


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 15 2006, 04:58 PM~5975051
> *Then you could break into a solo singing "like a virgin"?? :biggrin:
> *


DOES MY HAND COUNT :angry: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 07:20 PM~5975546
> *DOES MY HAND COUNT :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

i was gonna vote for blvd rollerz but i didnt see them :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Aug 15 2006, 06:52 PM~5975758
> *i was gonna vote for blvd rollerz but i didnt see them :biggrin:
> *


THEY SPLIT UP :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 04:47 PM~5974959
> *I THINK RIGHT BEFORE THE TROPHYS ARE ANNOUNCED ALL THE CLUBS SHOULD HOLD HANDS AND SING " WE ARE THE WORLD" :dunno:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 04:40 PM~5974907
> *WE WAIT TO :biggrin:  IT DOES SUCK. I JUST LOVE STIRRING UP SHIT ON THE INTERNET :biggrin:
> *


I THINK HE WAS CRYING ABOUT THE HOUSTON SHOW BRO. I HEARED GO LO TOLD RO TO CUT IN AHEAD OF EVERYONE. 

THE TRUTH IS, IT DOES GETS FRUSTATING AND IT AINT FAIR THAT PEOPLE CUT IN ON SHOWS. 

BUT, IF GO LO SAYS IT'S OK...THEN WHAT? THIS IS THEIR SHOW, THEY ARE THE HOST, IF IT WAS YOU OR YOUR CLUB WILL YOU SIT THERE AND SAY "NAH IT'S COOL, I'LL SIT HERE ANOTHER 6 HOURS LIKE THE REST OF THE GUYS".

I SPOKE TO A LOT OF MEMBERS AND I HEARED IT WA GO LO'S DECISION FOR RO TO GO AHEAD OF THE LINE. IS THAT RO'S FAULT...HELL NO!!!!

THE PROBLEM WITH PEOPLE UP IN HERE, THEY BASH RO WITH CHEAP SHOTS....ACT LIKE IT WAS SOMETHING INNOCENT, BUT IN REALITY THE NEGATIVE COMMENTS MADE WERE DIRECTED TO TRY TO TARNISH OUR IMAGE. THIS HAD BEEN DONE OVER AND OVER AND THIS SHIT IS REALLY GETTING OLD. WHY CANT WE BE ADULTS (THAT WE SUPPOSEDLY ARE) AND JUST RIDE. IF YOUR CLUB IS BIGGER/BETTER...FINE...COOL....IF IT AINT...THEN STRIVE HARDER....MAKE UR CLUB BETTER THAN THE NEXT ONE...IF NOT THIS YEAR...NEXT YEAR OR THE FOLLOWING YEAR. 

MAY THE BEST CLUB WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

this is such a hard topic because there are so many great clubs. i mean shit you have lifestyle, elite, groupe, oldies, and the list goes on. these clubs may not have the huge numbers alot of these other cars do but damn there rides are the shit. lets be real its a lowrider club, we all speak on family and brotherhood but what it comes down to is the cars. if it wasnt we would all be in a social club, gang etc but the cars make the club. i mean damn ROLLERZ ONLY is putting it down. if you talk strength in numbers and bad ass top notch cars you cant take that away they got both. then THE BIG M THE MAJESTICS are putting it down everyway possible also traveling coast to coast for shows, picnics, and most important to me on the streets. i mean street cars that hop and can enter the show, damn thats why i joined. if your car is bad enough to do all 3 then your doing something. majestics putting it down. then THE ALMIGHTY UCE, kita and jae all i can say this i one of if not the tightest closest clubs out there with some major contenders and champions, so its hard to say. i say fuck the award we are all winners as individuals and clubs. we all just need to remember we are all in this for the same reason because we love to lowride  sorry for the story book


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 15 2006, 09:08 PM~5976681
> *this is such a hard topic because there are so many great clubs. i mean shit you have lifestyle, elite, groupe, oldies, and the list goes on. these clubs may not have the huge numbers alot of these other cars do but damn there rides are the shit. lets be real its a lowrider club, we all speak on family and brotherhood but what it comes down to is the cars. if it wasnt we would all be in a social club, gang etc but the cars make the club. i mean damn ROLLERZ ONLY is putting it down. if you talk strength in numbers and bad ass top notch cars you cant take that away they got both. then THE BIG M THE MAJESTICS are putting it down everyway possible also traveling coast to coast for shows, picnics, and most important to me on the streets. i mean street cars that hop and can enter the show, damn thats why i joined. if your car is bad enough to do all 3 then your doing something. majestics putting it down. then THE ALMIGHTY UCE, kita and jae all i can say this i one of if not the tightest closest clubs out there with some major contenders and champions, so its hard to say.  i say fuck the award we are all winners as individuals and clubs. we all just need to remember we are all in this for the same reason because we love to lowride  sorry for the story book
> *


YOU ARE SO RIGHT....COMPETITION...

*LET'S ALL COMPETE AND MAY THE BEST CAR/CLUB/MAN/WOMAN WINS. THE FAME AND GLORY IS ALL GOOD, BUT IF WE CANNOT GET ALONG AS HUMAN BEINGS AND ALL WE DO IS HATE ON EACH OTHER THEN ALL THIS SHIT IS WORTHLESS.!!!!!*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 15 2006, 09:01 PM~5976626
> *I THINK HE WAS CRYING ABOUT THE HOUSTON SHOW BRO. *


aint no one crying homie. i waited in line and i still got what i was there for plus some more. so i aint trippin. i dont need a nationwide club to represent for me i represent for myself. like i said cutting in line is not fair either way u look at it. if everyone would act like "ADULTS" there wouldnt be any issues. thank you for your time and comments sir.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 04:47 PM~5974959
> *I THINK RIGHT BEFORE THE TROPHYS ARE ANNOUNCED ALL THE CLUBS SHOULD HOLD HANDS AND SING " WE ARE THE WORLD" :dunno:
> *


AND THEN THE BIG M WILL BE SINGING ,,,,,,,,WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2006, 09:25 PM~5976799
> *aint no one crying homie.  i waited in line and i still got what i was there for plus some more.  so i aint trippin.  i dont need a nationwide club to represent for me i represent for myself. like i said cutting in line is not fair either way u look at it. if everyone would act like "ADULTS" there wouldnt be any issues. thank you for your time and comments sir.
> *


YOU WEREN'T THE ONLY ONE WHO COMMENTED ABOUT THIS......i have recieved a lot of complains and comments via Guestbook and e-mail.

Like I told you before, i personally thought that was uncool. I had to research and find out what really happened since my Club was involved. 

But in reality, it was not RO...GO-LO asked RO to go in front of the line....i wouldn't call that cutting in line. 

Kinda like going to Disneyland. If you have "FAST PASS" you go ahead infront of everybody. You cant get mad at those who are going ahead because they have FAST PASS. RO had FAST PASS that day that's all ....oh and ahh I dont think we had to pay for it...I think it came with the package


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 15 2006, 09:31 PM~5976844
> *AND THEN THE BIG M WILL BE SINGING ,,,,,,,,WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 15 2006, 09:33 PM~5976861
> *YOU WEREN'T THE ONLY ONE WHO COMMENTED ABOUT THIS......i have recieved a lot of complains and comments via Guestbook and e-mail.
> 
> Like I told you before, i personally  thought that was uncool. I had to research and find out what really happened since my Club was involved.
> ...


well than thats cool homie glad you guys get the vip treatment. more power to you guys. may best club win


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 15 2006, 09:34 PM~5976872
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2006, 09:35 PM~5976881
> *well than thats cool homie glad you guys get the vip treatment. more power to you guys. may best club win
> *


yeah...thanks...i wouldn't call it VIP treatment..cuz all these years ive seen them do it to other clubs....while im on the sideline pissed off....and did not understand it...but hey like what i said it's their GIG they do what they want.

Good Luck to you and your car NICE CAR BTW...not sure if i had given you that props before.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

MAJESTICS :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

R.O. Baby


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Aug 15 2006, 05:52 PM~5975758
> *i was gonna vote for blvd rollerz but i didnt see them :biggrin:
> *


I WAS LOOKING FOR THEM ALSO!!! BUT HEY WITH ALL RESPECT TO ALL CLUBS MUCH PROPS TO ALL THAT SHOWED STRONG THIS YEAR R.O. DID REP HARD WITH THE RED CARPET I GIVE THEM PROPS I JUST BACKED UP MY CEO JUST LIKE ANY CLUB MEMBER WOULD THERE'S SO IF I OFFENDED ANYBODY SORRY HOMIE I AM JUST LOOKIN OUT FOR MINES, MAY THE BEST CLUB WIN!!!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 15 2006, 11:04 PM~5977428
> *I WAS LOOKING FOR THEM ALSO!!! BUT HEY WITH ALL RESPECT TO ALL CLUBS MUCH PROPS TO ALL THAT SHOWED STRONG THIS YEAR R.O. DID REP HARD WITH THE RED CARPET I GIVE THEM PROPS I JUST BACKED UP MY CEO JUST LIKE ANY CLUB MEMBER WOULD THERE'S SO IF I OFFENDED ANYBODY SORRY HOMIE I AM JUST LOOKIN OUT FOR MINES, MAY THE BEST CLUB WIN!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE, NO HARD FEELINGS HERE WHAT SO EVER


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 15 2006, 03:39 PM~5974898
> *NOW YOU WENT TOO FAR , SORRY TO DISSAPOINT YOU , BUT
> YOU CAN'T COMPARE THAT TO ANY OF MY CADI'S .
> 
> ...


DONT GET OFFENDED PAPER-CHASER IT'S ALL 4 FUN BIG DAWG! BUT KEEP WORKIN ON THEM CADDY'S, I AM SURE LEVI IS GONNA GET DOWN ON THEM, MUCH PROPS, BUT THEM BOMBERS ARE COMMIN SOON ALSO, WE ALL HAVE THEM G-RIDES COMMIN OUT!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 03:47 PM~5974959
> *I THINK RIGHT BEFORE THE TROPHYS ARE ANNOUNCED ALL THE CLUBS SHOULD HOLD HANDS AND SING " WE ARE THE WORLD" :dunno:
> *


FUCK HOLDIN HANDS HOW ABOUT A LIL PUFF-PUFF PASS!!!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 15 2006, 11:09 PM~5977452
> *
> 
> FUCK HOLDIN HANDS HOW ABOUT A LIL PUFF-PUFF PASS!!!
> *


HIT ME UP AT THE SHOW I'LL HOOK YOU UP SCINCE YOUR DRIVING SO FAR


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 10:11 PM~5977467
> *HIT ME UP AT THE SHOW I'LL HOOK YOU UP SCINCE YOUR DRIVING SO FAR
> *


bet that homie!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 9 2006, 10:51 PM~5935359
> *If Majestics dont win they need to fucking boycott for real, They been every where the last 2 years and got shut out. For reals man big M has my vote
> *


I would agree it seems like LRM has some problem with the M.I don't know the rules if it goes by most entrees then it's easy to figure out the winner but alot of top notch clubs will never win.Any club can let 50 cars goin that aren't that nice or have 50 bikes just for the entree's.To me it should go to the real low-low clubs that stick to low-riders like southside elite or of coarse the BIG M.I'm not dogging the bigger clubs it does look fucking bad haveing big numbers but it would look better if they were all low-lows just my 2 cents hope nobody gets bent out of shape.Anyway no matter what happens theres no argueing that the best hopping club out in the streets is the BIG M bar none. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 9 2006, 10:58 PM~5935418
> *THEY SHOULD HAVE TOOK IT LAST YEAR.....THAT WAS FUCKED UP  :angry: POLITICS.....
> *


I think you hit it on the head that has alot to do with it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 10 2006, 02:03 AM~5936827
> *I THINK IT SHOULD BE DETERMINED ON POINTS BY HOW MANY AWARDS WON OVER THE YEAR
> *


I think it should be on how many hopps were won in the streets. :biggrin:


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

i wanted to vote but goodtimes isnt on there


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 10 2006, 08:09 PM~5942030
> *let's see who gave us [LRM] mo money this year?.....ummm...and the winner is!..... :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Sad but true.


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

MAJESTICS [ 119 ] ** [41.32%]
ROLLERZ ONLY [ 96 ] ** [33.33%]
UCE [ 31 ] ** [10.76%]
OLDIES [ 6 ] ** [2.08%]
VIEJITOS [ 3 ] ** [1.04%]
GROUPE [ 4 ] ** [1.39%]
SOUTH SIDE [ 11 ] ** [3.82%]
INDIVIDUALS [ 17 ] ** [5.90%]


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 15 2006, 11:26 PM~5977531
> *I would agree it seems like LRM has some problem with the M.I don't know the rules if it goes by most entrees then it's easy to figure out the winner but alot of top notch clubs will never win.Any club can let 50 cars goin that aren't that nice or have 50 bikes just for the entree's.To me it should go to the real low-low clubs that stick to low-riders like southside elite or of coarse the BIG M.I'm not dogging the bigger clubs it does look fucking bad haveing big numbers but it would look better if they were all low-lows just my 2 cents hope nobody gets bent out of shape.Anyway no matter what happens theres no argueing that the best hopping club out in the streets is the BIG M bar none. :biggrin:
> *


BOYCOTTING IS NOT THE ANSWER AT ALL! AND ALL THIS REAL LOW-LOW CLUB SHIT IS FUCKIN OLD ALREADY :uh: 

I KNOW WERE FAKES BUT WERE TRYING :uh: 

MAYBE THREE TIME CLUB "LOWRIDER CLUB OF THE YEAR" WILL MAKE YOU THINK DIFFERENT.



GOOD LUCK TO THE WINNER :biggrin: MUCH RESPECT TO MAJESTICS


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 16 2006, 08:47 AM~5978766
> *BOYCOTTING IS NOT THE ANSWER AT ALL!          AND ALL THIS REAL LOW-LOW CLUB SHIT IS FUCKIN OLD ALREADY :uh:
> 
> I KNOW WERE FAKES BUT WERE TRYING :uh:
> ...


i respect RO because of the badass rides they build..not because of an award given by LRM. I wouldnt respect them any less if RO doesnt get it or anymore if they do..but all the back and forth is understandable..most people say who cares what the judges say..but everyone wants bragging rights of 1st place.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

THATS THE WAY I FEEL..WHO GIVES A MAD FUCK IF LOWRIDER SAYS YOUR THERE PICK!!

AND OF COURSE WE WANT IT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## 298CADDY (Jul 10, 2006)

CHRISTIAN WARRIORS C.C.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

where the fuck is BLVD ROLLER when we need him?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 298CADDY_@Aug 16 2006, 09:00 AM~5979132
> *CHRISTIAN WARRIORS C.C.
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 298CADDY_@Aug 16 2006, 09:00 AM~5979132
> *CHRISTIAN WARRIORS C.C.
> *


is this jay del rio?????


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

q-vo!!!!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 16 2006, 08:44 AM~5979496
> *where the fuck is BLVD ROLLER when we need him?
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: didnt you vote under that screen name!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 16 2006, 09:47 AM~5979884
> *is this jay del rio?????
> *


damn RICH your gonna get him started!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 16 2006, 10:56 AM~5979943
> *damn RICH your gonna get him started!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

christian warriors aka ride for christ c.c.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 16 2006, 11:47 AM~5979884
> *is this jay del rio?????
> *


aka
the unbannable texan


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2006, 02:37 PM~5981550
> *christian warriors aka ride for christ c.c.
> *


THEY GOT MY VOTE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 16 2006, 02:45 PM~5981607
> *aka
> the unbannable texan
> *


YOUR GONNA WAKE THE SLEEPING GIANT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 16 2006, 03:54 PM~5981685
> *YOUR GONNA WAKE THE SLEEPING GIANT!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


ILL BAN HIM BEFORE HE WAKES


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 









*WHY CAN'T WE BE FRIENDS!!*


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 08:12 PM~5975868
> *THEY SPLIT UP :biggrin:
> *


read the bottom, should answer anyones questions. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 16 2006, 05:23 PM~5982165
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PHOTOSHOP.....JK....YEAH UR RIGHT...THIS IS A TYTE PIC.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 16 2006, 07:40 PM~5982672
> *NICE PHOTOSHOP.....JK....YEAH UR RIGHT...THIS IS A TYTE PIC.
> *


PHOTOSHOP, HOW COULD YOU TELL? I WORKED ALL NIGHT ON GETTING THAT RIGHT. :uh: 



J/K :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:0 :uh: :uh: :uh: :thumbsup: I WONDER WHO GOT THAT GROUP PIC TOGETHER????


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 04:47 PM~5974959
> *I THINK RIGHT BEFORE THE TROPHYS ARE ANNOUNCED ALL THE CLUBS SHOULD HOLD HANDS AND SING " WE ARE THE WORLD" :dunno:
> *


hahah OoOHhH daeym


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 15 2006, 04:11 PM~5974677
> *ALL THIS IS FUNNY BECAUSE WERE STILL GONNA WIN ANYWAYS
> *


 I DON'T THINK SO!...............what's funny is that hopper ya'll don't have in the pit...... :0


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 18 2006, 07:22 AM~5993016
> *I DON'T THINK SO!...............what's funny is that hopper ya'll don't have in the pit...... :0
> *


DIDNT THE 61 FROM THE L.A CHAPTER DO A LITTLE SOMTHING AT YOUR NEW YEARS HOP :0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Aug 15 2006, 04:44 PM~5974933
> *you a damn fool B. have to love the fk internet :roflmao:
> 
> WHOS GONNA TAKE LRM CLUB OF THE YEAR??? Someone ask me and I'll tell you.
> *


MAJESTIC'S....BABY!................... :0


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 18 2006, 07:32 AM~5993065
> *DIDNT THE 61 FROM THE L.A CHAPTER DO A LITTLE SOMTHING AT YOUR NEW YEARS HOP :0
> *


how about this one...


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 18 2006, 07:47 AM~5993140
> *MAJERSTIC'S....BABY!................... :0
> *


OOP'S.....M...A...J...E...S..T...I...C..'...S.......... :0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 18 2006, 07:32 AM~5993065
> *DIDNT THE 61 FROM THE L.A CHAPTER DO A LITTLE SOMTHING AT YOUR NEW YEARS HOP :0
> *


...YESTERDAY......ALL MY PROBLEMS SEEM SO FAR A WAY......LA LA-T-DA---........
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 18 2006, 07:32 AM~5993065
> *DIDNT THE 61 FROM THE L.A CHAPTER DO A LITTLE SOMTHING AT YOUR NEW YEARS HOP :0
> *


STILL NO REEEEAAAL ANSWER?


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 18 2006, 08:22 AM~5993347
> *...YESTERDAY......ALL MY PROBLEMS SEEM SO FAR A WAY......LA LA-T-DA---........
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 18 2006, 08:38 AM~5993430
> *STILL NO REEEEAAAL ANSWER?
> *


the worlds just in the last year and half most hated on car car club.........J/K.......
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 18 2006, 08:38 AM~5993430
> *STILL NO REEEEAAAL ANSWER?
> *












u mean this guy with his "KING OF STREETS" trophy??? :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 18 2006, 09:09 AM~5993646
> *the worlds just in the last year and half most hated on car  car club.........J/K.......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOUR A FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 18 2006, 08:38 AM~5993430
> *STILL NO REEEEAAAL ANSWER?
> *


oh, "pulling back in day" on me...damm....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks like big M by a landslide


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2006, 09:25 AM~5993779
> *looks like big M by a landslide
> *


7.17 % IS A LANDSLIDE? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 18 2006, 09:29 AM~5993818
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 7.17 % IS A LANDSLIDE? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yes now watch what u say


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 18 2006, 09:22 AM~5993754
> *YOUR A FOOL :biggrin:
> *


nah....just clowning....homie.....foe reals.....i'm LMAO....on sum of this sh*t......ya'll better not catch feelings....i'm KNOT!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 18 2006, 09:35 AM~5993853
> *nah....just clowning....homie.....foe reals.....i'm LMAO....on sum of this sh*t......ya'll better not catch feelings....i'm KNOT!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HELL NO I AM LAUGHIN MY ASS OFF TO BRO!!!!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 18 2006, 09:42 AM~5993901
> *HELL NO I AM LAUGHIN MY ASS OFF TO BRO!!!!!!1 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks like VIEJITOS might be catching up


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Aug 18 2006, 09:52 AM~5993985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

I think this whole thread is rigged. :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 18 2006, 05:44 PM~5997081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT FUCKER IS BADDDD!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Aug 18 2006, 05:43 PM~5997076
> *I think this whole thread is rigged.  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I SAW YOU VOTING UNDER YOUR OTHER SCREEN NAME HUH


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 18 2006, 05:46 PM~5997088
> *:biggrin:
> THAT FUCKER IS BADDDD!
> *



& HE AIN'T AFRAID TO HOP THAT FUCKER EITHER :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 18 2006, 06:44 PM~5997081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: SWEET AS FUCK!


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 18 2006, 06:47 PM~5997092
> *YEAH I  SAW YOU VOTING UNDER YOUR OTHER SCREEN NAME HUH
> *


wut you know about that!!!

wut up Big Rich!?!?! You ready for Vegas??? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 18 2006, 05:48 PM~5997095
> *& HE AIN'T AFRAID TO HOP THAT FUCKER EITHER  :biggrin:
> *


HOW DOES IT HOP WHEN THE FRONT CYLINDERS AINT CONNECTED :biggrin:


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 18 2006, 06:48 PM~5997095
> *& HE AIN'T AFRAID TO HOP THAT FUCKER EITHER  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 18 2006, 06:50 PM~5997103
> *HOW DOES IT HOP WHEN THE FRONT CYLINDERS AINT CONNECTED :biggrin:
> *


HOP THE BACK :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Aug 18 2006, 05:49 PM~5997101
> *wut you know about that!!!
> 
> wut up Big Rich!?!?! You ready for Vegas???  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA I SEE BEHIND THE SCENES! IM READY ,YOU KNOW IT :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 18 2006, 05:50 PM~5997103
> *HOW DOES IT HOP WHEN THE FRONT CYLINDERS AINT CONNECTED :biggrin:
> *



COME ON RICH THEY ARE CONNECTED .....
UNLESS YOU SEEN IT WHEN IT WAS NOT DONE


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Aug 18 2006, 06:49 PM~5997101
> *wut you know about that!!!
> 
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 18 2006, 05:50 PM~5997103
> *HOW DOES IT HOP WHEN THE FRONT CYLINDERS AINT CONNECTED :biggrin:
> *


FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 18 2006, 06:52 PM~5997113
> *COME ON RICH THEY ARE CONNECTED .....
> UNLESS YOU SEEN IT WHEN IT WAS NOT DONE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 18 2006, 05:52 PM~5997113
> *COME ON RICH THEY ARE CONNECTED .....
> UNLESS YOU SEEN IT WHEN IT WAS NOT DONE
> *


oh ok


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 18 2006, 06:51 PM~5997112
> *HAHA I SEE BEHIND THE SCENES!  IM READY ,YOU KNOW IT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Aug 18 2006, 05:56 PM~5997135
> *
> *


oh balling homie


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 18 2006, 06:58 PM~5997145
> *oh balling homie
> *


<<< read this... 

Roll with da Best, thought you knew. :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RO.LIFER, BLZNKRON1K, PAPER CHASER

THREE UNDERCOVERS HUH? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 18 2006, 07:03 PM~5997166
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RO.LIFER, BLZNKRON1K, PAPER CHASER
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 18 2006, 06:03 PM~5997166
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RO.LIFER, BLZNKRON1K, PAPER CHASER
> 
> ...


MORE LIKE 3 HATERZ LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

post more clean ass lowriders from majestics and rollerz let the cars do the talking na mean


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2006, 07:49 PM~5997743
> *post more clean ass lowriders from majestics and rollerz let the cars do the talking na mean
> *


GO TO ROLLERZONLY.COM THAT SHOULD SETTLE EVERYTHING


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2006, 07:59 PM~5997807
> *GO TO ROLLERZONLY.COM THAT SHOULD SETTLE EVERYTHING
> *


post only lowriders. i dont want to see more 300's on 22s


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

THEY LOOK GOOD AND THEY CAN PERFORM


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

'' MAJSTICS '' BABY ..ALL DAY :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

uuuhhhh ohhhh hmmmmmmm.....
HOPPERS!!!!!!!!!!

































AND SHOW


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ANOTHER ROLLERZ ONLY HOPPER/SHOW....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:0 
















KING OF THE STREETS....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

CADILLACS....
































...............................................
















$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
















$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
















$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
























$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

MORE RO CADDIES...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

IMPALAS ALL YEAR.............
























$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$








































*BONUS*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

MORE IMPALAS


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TO EACH HIS OWN AND MUCH RESPECT FOR THOSE WHO TRAVELED TO SHOW.... TRHOPHY COUNT IN THE END WHAT SHOULD MATTER!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*MORE ROLLERZ ONLY IMPALAS*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

IM TIRED SHIIIT.....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hmmm


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

ID SAY CASE CLOSED LOL


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 19 2006, 08:56 AM~5999961
> *ID SAY CASE CLOSED LOL
> *


*no it aint.......I JUST GOT STARTED....* :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 19 2006, 10:05 AM~6000221
> *RADICALS......AND TITLE HOLDERS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 19 2006, 10:07 AM~6000237
> *RADICALS......AND TITLE HOLDERS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZ ONLY RADICALS*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZ ONLY RADICALS*
















































































UUUUUHHHH HHHHUUUUUHH


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZ ONLY RADICALS*
























































UUUUUHHHHH HUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHH  








HHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZ ONLY RADICALS*








...............THE LEGEND.................
















































..................R.I.P.........................


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZ ONLY RADICALS*








........ANOTHER LEGEND..................


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZ ONLY RADICALS*








.............LIVING LEGEND................








































AND THE GOODIES THAT COMES WITH IT...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*NO 20 INCH WHEELS HERE* :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZ ONLY RADICALS*








......................NO 20S ONLY 34S...... :biggrin: .....................
.....................OH AND A FEMALE OWNS IT  ...........................


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZ ONLY*








..............OK THAT WAS JUST A SAMPLE OF 30S ON UP...........
.............................BACK TO 13S AND 14S...........................
HMMMMMMMMMMMM....HOW ABOUT........G BODIEZ??????????
























































.................LOTS OF GOOODIEZZZ..........


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZ ONLY RADICALS*








......BACK TO RADICALS..........


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: THUGG PASSION, *PAPER CHASER, 509Rider, hot*

JUST KEEPIN IT REAL BROZ


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZ ONLY*








...........SORRY TO DISAPPOINT YOU AGAIN...GOT MORE 30S AND UP.... :biggrin: ......


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZ ONLY*








.........CANT LEAVE THE G BODIEZ ALONE  .....SO HERE'S MORE...........


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 
*WHERE EVERYBODY AT?????*  

IM TIRED...MORE TO COME.....











OR SIMPLY GO TO OUR WEBSITE..GET YOUR SODA AND POPCORN READY :biggrin: 
WWW.ROLLERZONLY.COM


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ROLLERZ ONLY HANDSDOWN YOU HAVE BAD ASS RIDES ,,,,,,,,,ESPECIALLY THE RADICALS


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOD DAMN THATS GONNA BE A TOUGH ONE- I WOULD LIKE TO SEE A CLUB THE HAS NO RECIEVED THE AWARD YET, ALTHOUGH THESE PICTURES SAY EVERYONE SHOULD WIN. MUCH RESPECT TO ALL THE BIG BOYZ WITH THE BIG TOYZ :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Big M in arkansas..


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 19 2006, 11:42 AM~6000610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A NICE ASS PIC


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 19 2006, 11:45 AM~6000628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A PIC IS WORTH A THOUSAND WORDS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I HAD TO TAKE A NAP IM BACK......... :biggrin: NICE PICS RICH....
:thumbsup: 








*ROLLERZ ONLY MEMBERS 2005*
























































ALL U CAN DRINK CORONAS.......ON US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

BACK TO CARS







*ROLLERZ ONLY RADICALS (EURO)*


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

LOL I THINK THE ARGUMENT IS OVER NOW LOL


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZ ONLY RADICALS (EURO)*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

NO 20S HERE........CAN U BLAME LRM FOR LETTING THESE RIDES IN? SHIT I WISH I COULD BUILD ME NICE TRUCKS LIKE THESE....







*ROLLERZ ONLY TRUCKS*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZ ONLY STREET RIDES*
















































:0 :0 :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 19 2006, 07:54 PM~6002156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like these..looking good.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZ ONLY COMMUNITY CONTRIBUTIONS FUND RAISERS ETC.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 19 2006, 06:57 PM~6002171
> *I like these..looking good.
> *


HERE'S THE LINK...  
http://houseofriderz.com/slmshoot.htm


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZ ONLY MORE STREETS*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 19 2006, 09:30 PM~6002936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this car RICH!!!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 19 2006, 11:51 AM~6000655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup Rich who owns the green 64 now? does it still look the same? pm me Homie!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

i think rollerz will take it cause of how many entries they bring to every show......


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> *WHOS GONNA TAKE LRM CLUB OF THE YEAR, AT VEGAS 2006
> 
> 2006 LRM CLUB OF THE YEAR
> 
> ...


"...And you know this man!"


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 19 2006, 09:30 PM~6002936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm skippy! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 21 2006, 10:35 AM~6009664
> *damm skippy! :biggrin:
> *


whats up dogg? how the weather out there?


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 21 2006, 08:42 AM~6009701
> *whats up dogg? how the weather out there?
> *


it's gonna be hotter than the LRM vegas show after we take ................ :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 21 2006, 10:47 AM~6009744
> *it's gonna be hotter than the LRM vegas show after we take ................ :biggrin:
> *


you know it brother :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

Nice pics...!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Aug 21 2006, 10:58 AM~6009803
> *Nice pics...!
> 
> 
> *


did you guys drive out to scrape? or did you all fly?


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 21 2006, 09:00 AM~6009812
> *did you guys drive out to scrape? or did you all fly?
> *



drove... 

:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Nobody in Pennsylvania. Trust me :tears:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Aug 21 2006, 11:01 AM~6009817
> *drove...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


how long was the drive? man I should have gone.maybe next year.I had to study for a final.


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 15 2006, 06:18 PM~5974733
> *ONLY 13S AND 14S WITH THE BIG M
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 9 2006, 12:55 PM~5934518
> *:biggrin: PLEASE VOTE YOU R   PREDICTION
> *


remember we ll clap for you brother rich :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonlypimp_@Aug 21 2006, 03:22 PM~6011908
> *remember we ll clap for you brother rich :biggrin:
> *



AND AFTER DO THE WAVE...


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 21 2006, 06:59 PM~6013137
> *AND AFTER DO THE WAVE...
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

foe's and foe's and mo foe's damm who do they ride wit {for}... :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 22 2006, 12:46 PM~6018209
> *foe's and foe's and mo foe's  damm who do they ride wit {for}... :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

<--------------------


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:nono: :nono: :nono: 









<<<<<<<< :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 23 2006, 09:15 AM~6024369
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> <<<<<<<< :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 23 2006, 09:19 AM~6024398
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :twak: :twak: <<<<<<<<<<<<<<< :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 23 2006, 08:58 AM~6024641
> *:twak:  :twak:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          <<<<<<<<<<<<<<< :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :tongue:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

whats current guideline for LRM chosing there club of the year anyway?
I remember the year Phalanx won , all they did was load up a bunch of 1/2 built radicals and hit every show they could to get enough points to win, you would think LRM would factor in shows,awards,community functions and what a club has brought to the current scene....it is after all the LRM award for LRM shows ,so when you are talking stricty shows and not what happens in the streets you gotta call it the way of Rollerz, if you see what they put out there they are the most compleate and dominate club on the show circuit....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 23 2006, 12:52 PM~6025654
> *whats current guideline for LRM chosing there club of the year anyway?
> I remember the year  Phalanx won , all they did was load up a bunch of 1/2 built radicals and hit every show they could to get enough points to win, you would think LRM would factor in shows,awards,community functions and what a club has brought to the current scene....it is after all the LRM award for LRM shows ,so when you are talking stricty shows and not what happens in the streets you gotta call it the way of Rollerz, if you see what they put out there they are the most compleate and dominate club on the show circuit....
> *


I BET YOU VE NEVER BEEN OUT OF TEXAS


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 23 2006, 12:52 PM~6025654
> *whats current guideline for LRM chosing there club of the year anyway?
> I remember the year  Phalanx won , all they did was load up a bunch of 1/2 built radicals and hit every show they could to get enough points to win, you would think LRM would factor in shows,awards,community functions and what a club has brought to the current scene....it is after all the LRM award for LRM shows ,so when you are talking stricty shows and not what happens in the streets you gotta call it the way of Rollerz, if you see what they put out there they are the most compleate and dominate club on the show circuit....
> *


thus.....SRM......is born!!!....... :cheesy:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I think the BIG M has been puttin it down since day 1.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 23 2006, 02:02 PM~6025693
> *I BET YOU VE NEVER BEEN OUT OF TEXAS
> *


I have only lived in Texas for the past few years , ive lived all over the world and the states as well, sorry to dissapoint a cali boy that your not dealing with a Texas hick....but instead someone that can see past whats jus in Cali.....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 23 2006, 01:15 PM~6025744
> *I have only lived in Texas for the past few years , ive lived all over the world and the states as well, sorry to dissapoint a cali boy that your not dealing with a Texas hick....but instead someone that can see past whats jus in Cali.....
> *


SORRY BUT IVE BEEN OUT OF CALI :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

never said you had not ,jus that LRM is more then about whats going on there.....and i was jus asking what there format was for picking club of the year , and if they base it soley on shows across the whole nation , Rollerz is very strong on the show circuit,


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 23 2006, 01:19 PM~6025781
> *never said you had not ,jus that LRM is more then about whats going on there.....and i was jus asking what there format was for picking club of the year , and if they base it soley on shows across the whole nation , Rollerz is very strong on the show circuit,
> *


YES THEY ARE STRONG ,,BUT SO ARE WE :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

so you gonna answer my question ?...i agree i love the style your club does up there rides, more my personal preference than Rollerz , but this forum is about club of the year, and if its soley on shows, because of Rollerz world wide chapters and the varity of cars/trucks/suvs ,ect they would take it, but again my question was how it was based, cause if it were on traditional lowrider , Impalas,and such i agree with your club , I think Majestics Dallas is the best club around here , stricty Impalas.....i am jus keepin on the forum topic...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 23 2006, 01:27 PM~6025826
> *so you gonna answer my question ?...i agree i love the style your club does up there rides, more my personal preference than Rollerz , but this forum is about club of the year, and if its soley on shows, because of Rollerz world wide chapters and the varity of cars/trucks/suvs ,ect they would take it, but again my question was how it was based, cause if it were on traditional lowrider , Impalas,and such i agree with your club , I think Majestics Dallas is the best club around here , stricty Impalas.....i am jus keepin on the forum topic...
> *


SO WHATS THE QUESTION?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

AND LOWRIDER CLUB OF THE YEAR IS BASED ON ENTRIES AT A LRM SHOW


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

Thx Big Rich , that is what i was lookin for, so basically its about the most entries, does not matter the quality of rides jus quanity, sounds like something LRM would do......whom ever gives them the most in entry fees for the year gets rewarded...


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

YYYYAAWWWWWWNNNNNNNN


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Aug 23 2006, 01:42 PM~6025978
> *YYYYAAWWWWWWNNNNNNNN
> *


WHAT UP BIG DOG ,WHY DIDNT YOU GO TO THE PICNIC ON SUNDAY??


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Aug 20 2006, 04:28 PM~6006070
> *"...And you know this man!"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 23 2006, 10:16 PM~6029160
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

:angry: 








damn it


----------



## xNaTuRalxHiGhx59 (Nov 17, 2002)

big M has much luv and the rest of the clubs listed put it down all year but you know theres only one way i can answer this question big rich... i gotta give my vote to the RO.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 23 2006, 08:27 PM~6029249
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin::worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *










:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by xNaTuRalxHiGhx59_@Aug 23 2006, 08:32 PM~6029285
> *big M has much luv and the rest of the clubs listed put it down all year but you know theres only one way i can answer this question big rich...  i gotta give my vote to the RO.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Aug 20 2006, 04:28 PM~6006070
> *"...And you know this man!"
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 23 2006, 01:55 PM~6026091
> *WHAT UP BIG DOG ,WHY DIDNT YOU GO TO THE PICNIC ON SUNDAY??
> *


Yea, I missed it, I was throwing a party for my Son


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 23 2006, 04:05 PM~6027404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THAT 61


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 23 2006, 07:27 PM~6029249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 19 2006, 11:48 AM~6000644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 15 2006, 03:57 PM~5974574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 23 2006, 02:27 PM~6025826
> *so you gonna answer my question ?...i agree i love the style your club does up there rides, more my personal preference than Rollerz , but this forum is about club of the year, and if its soley on shows, because of Rollerz world wide chapters and the varity of cars/trucks/suvs ,ect they would take it, but again my question was how it was based, cause if it were on traditional lowrider , Impalas,and such i agree with your club , I think Majestics Dallas is the best club around here , stricty Impalas.....i am jus keepin on the forum topic...
> *


YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT MAJESTI*X* DIFFERENT CLUB BUT THEY DO HOLD IT DOWN AROUND HERE.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 23 2006, 08:27 PM~6029249
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:biggrin:







:biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 25 2006, 11:40 PM~6045995
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 ROLLERZ ONLY :0 :0 :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 25 2006, 07:33 PM~6045073
> *YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT MAJESTIX DIFFERENT CLUB BUT THEY DO HOLD IT DOWN AROUND HERE.
> *


they hold it down, but I dont think they do LRM shows anymore!!! :dunno:


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

why does it matter, i thought nobody likes LRM anymore :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Aug 26 2006, 09:01 AM~6047254
> *why does it matter, i thought nobody likes LRM anymore  :uh:
> *


ONLY THE CRYBABIES WHO COMPLAIN ABOUT WHEEL ADDS DONT LIKE LRM


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 26 2006, 09:08 AM~6047276
> *ONLY THE CRYBABIES WHO COMPLAIN ABOUT WHEEL ADDS DONT LIKE LRM
> *


REALLY RICH , THERES ALOT OF CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO DONT CARE FOR LRM AND THERE BULLSHIT POLITICS...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 26 2006, 12:43 PM~6048170
> *REALLY  RICH ,  THERES  ALOT  OF  CAR  CLUBS  AND  SOLO  RIDERS  WHO  DONT  CARE FOR  LRM AND  THERE  BULLSHIT POLITICS...
> *



THAT IS VERY VERY TRUE . BUT IN ALL REALITY IF YOU DON'T GOTO 
LOWRIDER MAG SHOW'S , THE ONLY SHOWS LEFT TO GOTO ARE MOSTLY 
SMALL SHOWS WITH A COUPLE EXCEPTIONS OF 1 OR 2 BIG SHOWS 
THAT SOME 1 ELSE HAS . PEOPLE WANT TO COMPETE WITH THE BEST ,
& I MUST ADDMIT THE BEST WILL B @ THAT LOWRIDER MAG SHOW .


BUT YOU ARE RIGHT KEITH ALOT OF BAD ASS CARS FROM SOME 
CLUBS & EVEN SOLO RYDERS DON'T GOTO LOWRIDER MAG SHOWS .
MORE POWER TO THEM & I HAVE ALOT OF RESPECT FOR THEM STANDING
UP FOR WHAT THEY BELEAVE IN BY NOT SUPPORTING LOWRIDER MAG .

MAYBE 1 DAY LOWRIDER MAG WILL OPEN THERE EYE'S & GIVE ARE LYFE STYLE
THE RECOGNITION IT DESERVES WITH OUT THE POLITICS , BUT UNTIL THEN 
WE WILL HAVE TO DEAL WITH ALL THERE BULLSHIT POLITICS .


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 26 2006, 12:59 PM~6048268
> *THAT IS VERY VERY TRUE . BUT IN ALL REALITY IF YOU DON'T GOTO
> LOWRIDER MAG SHOW'S , THE ONLY SHOWS LEFT TO GOTO ARE MOSTLY
> SMALL SHOWS WITH A COUPLE EXCEPTIONS  OF 1 OR 2 BIG SHOWS
> ...


that was very well put :biggrin: 
unfortunately LRM has no love for northern cali and this is where they originated from. oh well...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 26 2006, 01:58 PM~6048480
> *that was very well put    :biggrin:
> unfortunately LRM has no love for northern cali and this is where they originated from. oh well...
> *



UNFORTUNATELY THE SAME CAN B SAID ABOUT STREETLOW MAG .
THEY HAVE NO LOVE FOR SOUTHERN CALI , & EVEN SOME OF THERE 
PHOTOGRAPHERS AGREE .........


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 26 2006, 02:53 PM~6048766
> *UNFORTUNATELY THE SAME CAN B SAID ABOUT STREETLOW MAG .
> THEY HAVE NO LOVE FOR SOUTHERN CALI , & EVEN SOME OF THERE
> PHOTOGRAPHERS AGREE .........
> *


ouch.. damn.. :0 

hmm i wonder who those photgraphers are??? actually we do have love for southern cali.. we have come down there to do shows. i myself want to go back there and do it again.


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

So get down to socal and do a show....... No B'S just do it. :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Aug 26 2006, 03:07 PM~6048844
> *So get down to socal and do a show.......  No B'S just do it. :biggrin:
> *


its in the works for next years tour


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 26 2006, 04:53 PM~6048766
> *UNFORTUNATELY THE SAME CAN B SAID ABOUT STREETLOW MAG .
> THEY HAVE NO LOVE FOR SOUTHERN CALI , & EVEN SOME OF THERE
> PHOTOGRAPHERS AGREE .........
> *


SHIT FLORIDA EITHER :0 :angry:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

or texas!!! :0 :angry:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 26 2006, 03:35 PM~6048945
> *or texas!!!  :0  :angry:
> *


majestics


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 26 2006, 03:01 PM~6048819
> *ouch.. damn..  :0
> 
> hmm i wonder who those photgraphers are???  actually we do have love for southern cali.. we have come down there to do shows. i myself want to go back there and do it again.
> *



TRUE YOU DO COME DOWN HERE FOR SHOWS , BUT LOOK @ THE COVERAGE .
YOU DON'T SHOW SOUTHERN CALI THE LOVE YOU SHOW NORTHERN CALI .
IF YOU NEED PROOF PIC UP YOUR OWN MAG & LOOK @ A PHOTO SHOOT FOR
A SOUTHERN CALI OWNED CAR & THEN LOOK @ A SHOOT FOR A NORTHERN
CALI OWNED CAR & COMPARE THE PIC SIZE'S & THE COVERAGE IN GENERAL ,
SUCH AS HOW MANY PAGES , THE ARTICLE ABOUT THE CAR OR OWNER . I 
KNOW YOU WILL SEE THE DIFFERENCE WITH OUT A DOUBT . NORTHERN CALI 
OWNED CAR WILL B 1 PAGE OR MORE & THERE WILL B SOMETHING TO READ
ABOUT THE CAR OR THE OWNER & WHAT CLUB HE REPS , BUT A SOUTHERN 
CALI OWNED CAR WILL B HALF A PAGE WITH NO INFO ON THE OWNER OR CLUB .

PICK UP YOUR OWN MAG & SEE FOR YOURSELF .


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 26 2006, 03:50 PM~6049010
> *TRUE YOU DO COME DOWN HERE FOR SHOWS , BUT LOOK @ THE COVERAGE .
> YOU DON'T SHOW SOUTHERN CALI THE LOVE YOU SHOW NORTHERN CALI .
> IF YOU NEED PROOF PIC UP YOUR OWN MAG & LOOK @ A PHOTO SHOOT FOR
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 26 2006, 03:50 PM~6049010
> *TRUE YOU DO COME DOWN HERE FOR SHOWS , BUT LOOK @ THE COVERAGE .
> YOU DON'T SHOW SOUTHERN CALI THE LOVE YOU SHOW NORTHERN CALI .
> IF YOU NEED PROOF PIC UP YOUR OWN MAG & LOOK @ A PHOTO SHOOT FOR
> ...


yeah i noticed that also......  oh well....so much for all the bullshit.....Im just thirsty for that OASIS Coronas.....and that giant Stratosphere swimming Pool :biggrin:


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

^ true.well LRM are the only ones having shows and covering cars all over the country.


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 27 2006, 06:13 AM~6051919
> *yeah i noticed that also......  oh well....so much for all the bullshit.....Im just thirsty for that OASIS Coronas.....and that giant Stratosphere swimming Pool  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT WERE WAITING FOR OASIS AND A MASSAGE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

MAJESTICS [ 153 ] [40.37%] 
ROLLERZ ONLY [ 124 ] [32.72%] 

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 26 2006, 03:50 PM~6049010
> *TRUE YOU DO COME DOWN HERE FOR SHOWS , BUT LOOK @ THE COVERAGE .
> YOU DON'T SHOW SOUTHERN CALI THE LOVE YOU SHOW NORTHERN CALI .
> IF YOU NEED PROOF PIC UP YOUR OWN MAG & LOOK @ A PHOTO SHOOT FOR
> ...


ive been doing the car shows with SLM for over 4 years and have just within this last year started writing for SLM. in doing the car shows i have met alot of cool ass people from everywhere, and i want cali to be represented the way it should be. we all share a love for lowriders no matter which end of cali we are from. im going to check out what going on with that... thanks for the honest opinion. we are always trying to make a good thing better.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 29 2006, 01:57 PM~6067422
> *MAJESTICS [ 153 ]  [40.37%]
> ROLLERZ ONLY [ 124 ]  [32.72%]
> 
> ...


DAMN WE MIGHT NOT WIN LAYITLOW CLUB OF THE YEAR :machinegun: :cheesy:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Aug 20 2006, 04:28 PM~6006070
> *"...And you know this man!"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

i vote for him car club teeth of the year....lol


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 30 2006, 03:29 AM~6071185
> *DAMN WE MIGHT NOT WIN LAYITLOW CLUB OF THE YEAR :machinegun:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Aug 30 2006, 07:06 AM~6071860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Aug 30 2006, 08:19 AM~6071954
> *i vote for him car club teeth of the year....lol
> 
> 
> ...



SOL'E....I DIDNT KNOW YOU HAD FAULSE TEETH :biggrin: LOL


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Aug 30 2006, 08:26 AM~6072028
> *SOL'E....I DIDNT KNOW YOU HAD FAULSE TEETH :biggrin: LOL
> *


see there...lol


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Aug 30 2006, 08:51 AM~6072216
> *see there...lol
> *


LOL..Go to your nearest Dental OFFICE!! lol yo Kita..I talked to BIG "Herman Lemusu" the other day! he told me to tell you Whud Duaap! (Collect Call Is A muthafuckkaaa BRO)


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Aug 30 2006, 09:11 AM~6072366
> *LOL..Go to your nearest Dental OFFICE!!  lol  yo Kita..I talked to  BIG "Herman Lemusu" the other day! he told me to tell you Whud Duaap! (Collect Call Is A muthafuckkaaa BRO)
> *


no i feel you on that uce dang to talk to big herman you got a addy for him?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

CORONAS - LV HERE WE COME! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Aug 30 2006, 01:56 PM~6074085
> *CORONAS - LV HERE WE COME!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 30 2006, 03:57 PM~6074462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

oh...we posting up MURALS now?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 29 2006, 11:05 PM~6070598
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :0 

:tongue:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 30 2006, 08:20 PM~6076427
> *:0
> 
> :tongue:
> *


     :twak:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

WHO?? WELL THE BIG "M" IS THERE EVEN A DOUBT ABOUT IT IN ANYONES MIND?? :uh:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 30 2006, 08:36 PM~6076531
> *WHO?? WELL THE BIG "M" IS THERE EVEN A DOUBT ABOUT IT IN ANYONES MIND?? :uh:
> *


YUP, YUP :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Aug 30 2006, 11:14 PM~6076730
> *YUP, YUP :biggrin:
> *


DIZZZZZZZZZZZAM :0 :0 :0


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Aug 30 2006, 09:22 PM~6076782
> *DIZZZZZZZZZZZAM  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


double DIIIIIIIIZZZZZZZAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Aug 30 2006, 09:22 PM~6076782
> *DIZZZZZZZZZZZAM  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

all my O.G. uso's and fam are coming to see my car bust out at the super so vegas is going to be a gang of HAMOside there.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

tyght KITA cant wait!!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Aug 31 2006, 07:11 AM~6078438
> *all my O.G. uso's and fam are coming to see my car bust out at the super so vegas is going to be a gang of HAMOside there.
> 
> 
> ...


them DUDES with all that RED look real TUFF, I wonder where there from? :0


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Aug 31 2006, 07:25 AM~6078491
> *them DUDES with all that RED look real TUFF, I wonder where there from? :0
> *


ju you know that our blood fam uso
:around:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

MY EYES ARE HURTING


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Aug 31 2006, 07:11 AM~6078438
> *all my O.G. uso's and fam are coming to see my car bust out at the super so vegas is going to be a gang of HAMOside there.
> 
> 
> ...


IS JUNIOR GOING TO BE THERE?


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 31 2006, 08:47 AM~6078970
> *IS JUNIOR GOING TO BE THERE?
> *


yeb


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Aug 31 2006, 09:25 AM~6079266
> *yeb
> *


AW SHIT!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S GOING DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 27 2006, 01:09 AM~6048854
> *its in the works for next years tour
> *


What about the bikes? You ever gonna do more features on the bikes? We get the least love from everybody. LRB is down to 2 issues a year from 6 when they first started :tears:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Aug 31 2006, 07:38 AM~6078553
> *ju you know that our blood fam uso
> :around:
> *


KITA! HOW ABOUT YOUR HAMO'Z EAT AGAINST MY HAMO'Z? HAHAHAHAHAHAH
LETS MEET AT THE RIO!!!

REMEMBER NO CHEATING!!!! HAHAHAHAHAH :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 30 2006, 08:22 PM~6076440
> *        :twak:
> *


lol @ :twak: 
i went in to the SLM office llast night in search of answers to the point you raised. And I checked out the proofs for the next issue thats dropping soon.. Even if you dont buy it, pick one up and check it out. You may be a little pleased with what you see. Yea you will see coverage for Northern Cali, but you are also going to see more of Southern Cali in this one.


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 31 2006, 12:33 PM~6079987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ROLLERZ ONLY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Sep 1 2006, 03:49 AM~6084364
> *lol @  :twak:
> i went in to the SLM office llast night in search of answers to the point you raised. And I checked out the proofs for the next issue thats dropping soon..  Even if you dont buy it, pick one up and check it out. You may be a little pleased with what you see. Yea you will see coverage for Northern Cali, but you are also going to see more of Southern Cali in this one.
> 
> *


STILL NO FLORIDA COVERAGE


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Aug 20 2006, 04:28 PM~6006070
> *"...And you know this man!"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Precious Moments (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 31 2006, 01:33 PM~6079987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rollerz Only doin it big in "06"


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Aug 31 2006, 07:11 AM~6078438
> *all my O.G. uso's and fam are coming to see my car bust out at the super so vegas is going to be a gang of HAMOside there.
> 
> 
> ...



Damn ill be the small white guy trying to kick it with Kita at the show :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

THIS TOPIC SUCKS!

GOING BACK TO SLEEP.....................


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 1 2006, 10:12 AM~6086382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 19 2006, 10:05 AM~6000219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 1 2006, 12:07 PM~6086654
> *
> *



Loca is yummy NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 1 2006, 03:52 PM~6088064
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 1 2006, 08:31 AM~6085295
> *
> *


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 30 2006, 09:36 PM~6076531
> *WHO?? WELL THE BIG "M" IS THERE EVEN A DOUBT ABOUT IT IN ANYONES MIND?? :uh:
> *


 SORRY THERES DOUBT IN MY MIND CUZ MY MIND DON'T THINK LIKE YOURS!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE+Aug 31 2006, 12:33 PM~6079987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

THATS RIGHT ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

WHO THE FUCK IS STILL VOTING?


ITS FUXED :dunno:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 3 2006, 02:47 PM~6096895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 2 2006, 09:57 PM~6094279
> *WHO THE FUCK IS STILL VOTING?
> ITS FUXED :dunno:
> *


YA YOUR RIGHT I THINK IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 3 2006, 11:16 PM~6099184
> *YA YOUR RIGHT I THINK IT IS :biggrin:
> *


WITH OVER 20 000 MEMBERS THERES STILL A LOT OF VOTING TO DO


We have 23,893 registered members
The newest member is ntskerd
Most users ever online was 1,100 on Mar 21 2006, 09:09 PM


:biggrin: :cheesy: 



cc


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 4 2006, 09:57 PM~6105193
> *ROLLERZ ONLY
> *












YEAH :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

ok everyone change their name to DEL RIO so they can get in more votes!!! hahahahahahahhah


This topic is getting really old............................

JUST HAVE A CORONA!!!!!!!with us at the Stratusphere when we celebrate :biggrin: ooh wait too much info, I meant on FRIDAY,SAT, then the show, & after the show :biggrin: lol


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

fuck it a say all the big clubs that want the tittle " club of the year " should duke it out royal rumble style and last club standing takes all :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 5 2006, 06:06 AM~6106662
> *fuck it a say all the big clubs that want the tittle " club of the year " should duke it out royal rumble style and last club standing takes all :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 4 2006, 09:15 PM~6105305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 4 2006, 10:15 PM~6105305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    ...333


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 3 2006, 09:47 PM~6096895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 5 2006, 04:53 PM~6107877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 11 2006, 12:57 AM~5943586
> *AND FUCK IT WHO EVER WINS WE WILL ALL STILL HAVE SOME OF THESE
> 
> 
> ...


 you know it, we drink by the pallet, they better get the fork lifts ready.
:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 5 2006, 02:31 AM~6106322
> *ok everyone change their name to DEL RIO so they can get in more votes!!! hahahahahahahhah
> This topic is getting really old............................
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

FIRST TEN ROUNDS ON ON THE BURQUE BOYZ


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 5 2006, 11:05 AM~6107990
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Duezpaid Del Rio (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 5 2006, 03:31 AM~6106322
> *ok everyone change their name to DEL RIO so they can get in more votes!!!
> *


...Check.


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 3 2006, 03:47 PM~6096895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 5 2006, 11:09 AM~6108526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND.....................


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 5 2006, 10:11 AM~6108543
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 5 2006, 12:11 PM~6108543
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ON TOP AND WILL ALWAYS BE ON TOP :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 5 2006, 12:21 PM~6108614
> *ON TOP AND WILL ALWAYS BE ON TOP :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :biggrin: ..... :biggrin: .....


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 5 2006, 10:52 AM~6108398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok Big Rich you win...cant fuck with ICE CUBE dawg! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 5 2006, 11:22 AM~6108623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's off the hook! :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

cuz..i like to put them MAJESTIC'S car's in my vid's......


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 5 2006, 10:22 AM~6108623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SOL'E


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

SOL'E.....YOU GOING TO VOTE FOR MY CAR CLUB? :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 5 2006, 05:15 PM~6111111
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SOL'E
> *


i vote for....*&^$#@?...lol


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 6 2006, 07:11 AM~6114614
> *i vote for....*&^$#@?...lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS BRO, U NEVER LET ME DOWN  LOL


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 3 2006, 03:47 PM~6096895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 23 2006, 08:27 PM~6029249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

WHATS UP BROTHERS.................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL BOB (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

IT WON'T LET ME VOTE :angry: 









OH WELL WE ALL KNOW WHO'S GONNA TAKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 7 2006, 11:25 AM~6123752
> *IT WON'T LET ME VOTE :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT CLUB IS SCITSEJAM? ANYWAYS GOOD LUCK FOR YOU AND YOUR CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 7 2006, 11:53 AM~6123942
> *WHAT CLUB IS SCITSEJAM?  ANYWAYS GOOD LUCK FOR YOU AND YOUR CLUB :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

what makes a car club a car club of the year?
is it all the trophies they won? or is it how they help out the community?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

:dunno: I don't know who's gonna take LRM but who ever it is, please let the model be fine. So far they've been having a lot of broken-down ugly as bitches!


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

WHATEVER CLUB WINS OR WON THE PREVIOUS YEAR SHOULD BE GIVEN FREE ENTRIES TO THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW AND A T-SHIRT SAYING THEY ARE THE LOWRIDER CLUB OF THE YEAR. FREE FREE FREE. LRM HAVE YOUR SPONSORS PAY FOR IT WILL BE WORTH THE INVESTMENT. :biggrin:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 7 2006, 01:05 PM~6124010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Sep 7 2006, 02:48 PM~6124710
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 7 2006, 01:05 PM~6124010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 7 2006, 01:05 PM~6124010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 7 2006, 01:05 PM~6124010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 7 2006, 01:05 PM~6124010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 7 2006, 01:05 PM~6124010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Sep 6 2006, 11:14 AM~6116272
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 7 2006, 01:05 PM~6124010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 7 2006, 01:05 PM~6124010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 7 2006, 10:33 AM~6123827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 7 2006, 01:05 PM~6124010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 7 2006, 01:05 PM~6124010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 7 2006, 01:05 PM~6124010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 7 2006, 01:05 PM~6124010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 7 2006, 01:05 PM~6124010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 7 2006, 01:05 PM~6124010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 7 2006, 01:05 PM~6124010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 7 2006, 01:05 PM~6124010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 7 2006, 01:05 PM~6124010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 7 2006, 01:05 PM~6124010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 7 2006, 01:05 PM~6124010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 7 2006, 01:05 PM~6124010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Sep 7 2006, 04:00 PM~6124803


YOUR POINT IS 505 :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

R O L L E R Z O N L Y THROW YOU ONES UP


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

*ZZzzzZZZzZzzZZZZZzzzZZZZzzzZZZZZZZZzzzZZZ*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

ZZZzzzzzzzZZzzzzzzZZZZZzzzzzz......ZZZZZzzzzzZZZZzzzzz.......ahhhh....ZZZzzzz


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 8 2006, 08:42 AM~6130287
> *ZZZzzzzzzzZZzzzzzzZZZZZzzzzzz......ZZZZZzzzzzZZZZzzzzz.......ahhhh....ZZZzzzz
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yo WALLY WWWwWWwWAAaaaAAKKKKKKKKKKEEEEE UPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 8 2006, 09:11 AM~6130420
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yo WALLY  WWWwWWwWAAaaaAAKKKKKKKKKKEEEEE  UPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

What does it matter becoming "Club of the Year"? Really? Some have complained about LRM, their prices, their judging, their politics and their selling out to large wheel companies for the past few years. Many have expressed their disgust with LRM and how they've cancelled subscriptions or just don't look at the magazine at all. Now some of you are so concerned and even bickering over which club will be "Club of the Year". That doesn't make any sense to me. 

There have been countless topics and post this year dissing LRM. But now everyone is so excited about the Super Show in October. How in one breath one hates LRM and in the next loves them? 

I know the magnitude of the Super Show. I was privledged to attend my first last year and it was great. I saw alot of cars I've admired and never seen before. I met alot of legendary people and people from LayItLow.com. I know it places the best against the best and it's the "Super Bowl" of the LRM tour schedule. But what boggles my mind is how people can talk garbage about LRM throughout the whole year, but when the Super Show comes, people are breaking their neck and busting their butts to get there? And some of you wonder why LRM isn't really paying too much attention to your complaints. Because they know there is not another lowrider car based tour in America that can compete with them. Or no one is putting a real effort forward to compete against them. So,as long as they're the only one around, they can charge $35+ to attend their shows. The magazine will continue to be $5 (or more). The magazine will stay flooded with wheel ads and vehicles that do not cater to lowriders. Because no one is doing anything about it. 

I'm not calling for a boycott or anything of the like. What is needed is UNITY. Unity from everyone. It should matter what club you're from or the part of the country you're from. We all need to come together if we really want a change. Not just a change in LRM, but a change in the worlds view of lowriders and the way we view ourselves. Just because you live in the ghetto doesn't mean you must have a ghetto mentality. Feel me?

Support different lowrider publications, different clubs and promoters. If we can do that, there's no telling how far we will go.

I've met, spoken to and have broken bread with many people involved in lowriding. Different clubs, different parts of the country and world and one thing is constant, the love of lowriders and lowriding. So, to me, it doesn't matter if you're from Majestics, Uce, Rollerz Only, Individuals, Oldies, South Side or Lifestyle. I love all of you and what you've done and the influence you've had on me. You're all #1. You're all "Club of the Year" to me because I love lowriding that much. A trophy will never take the place of love and respect from your peers.

Tyrone


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

MAJESTICS <span style=\'color:gold\'>BABY</span>


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 8 2006, 08:42 AM~6130287
> *ZZZzzzzzzzZZzzzzzzZZZZZzzzzzz......ZZZZZzzzzzZZZZzzzzz.......ahhhh....ZZZzzzz
> *


WUT UP WALLY?


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 10 2006, 07:18 PM~6144771
> *WUT UP WALLY?
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks for tho's 48 corona's..i drank half of them ..that's why i left early.......got to pay you back in vegas........b-4..they anounce club of the year!.......lol..


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 11 2006, 09:00 AM~6147950
> *:thumbsup: thanks for tho's 48 corona's..i drank half of them ..that's why i left early.......got to pay you back in vegas........b-4..they anounce club of the year!.......lol..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 8 2006, 09:11 AM~6130095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOW YOUR ONES UP FOR R O L L E R Z


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

Looks like Oldies won Car Club Of the Year..... Congrats  
(in the new LRM)


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 8 2006, 09:49 AM~6130994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Sep 11 2006, 12:47 PM~6149470
> *Looks like Oldies won Car Club Of the Year..... Congrats
> (in the new LRM)
> *


*sorry Homie, but that was last years Car Club of the year! 


Not kissin ass.....but THe Big M should of took it!!! that's my opinon!!*


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

*but.................



you Know what...................................




THIS IS OUR YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!..........................................*


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 11 2006, 03:34 PM~6149784
> *sorry Homie, but that was last years Car Club of the year!
> Not kissin ass.....but THe Big M should of took it!!! that's my opinon!!
> *


NO DISRESPECT EITHER, BUT THAT WAS SOME POLITICS RIGHT THERE. I THINK LRM IS STILL MAD ABOUT 1993 SUPER SHOW IN LA.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 11 2006, 12:38 PM~6149824
> *but.................
> you Know what...................................
> THIS IS OUR YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!..........................................
> ...


whut up homie!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

tho's line's are old they are and have been used by a l.a. gang for quite a few years..ya'll real g's know which one :0


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Sep 11 2006, 01:42 PM~6149857
> *whut up homie!
> *


supr TURTLE :biggrin: Time for a Corona.....


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 11 2006, 01:46 PM~6149882
> *tho's line's are old  they are and have been used by a l.a. gang for quite a few years..ya'll real g's know which one :0
> *



thanks for refreshing my mind!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 11 2006, 12:49 PM~6149904
> *supr TURTLE :biggrin: Time for a Corona.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 10 2006, 08:18 PM~6144771
> *WUT UP WALLY?
> *


i know you remember our bet right :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 11 2006, 01:52 PM~6149944
> *i know  you remember our bet  right  :biggrin:
> *


FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 11 2006, 02:53 PM~6149949
> *FOR SURE :biggrin:
> *


you was fucked up fool you dont remmeber


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 11 2006, 01:54 PM~6149957
> *you was fucked up fool  you dont remmeber
> *


I WAS REEEEAAL FUNKED UP! :biggrin: 

I THINK I REMEMBER :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 11 2006, 02:57 PM~6149980
> *I WAS REEEEAAL FUNKED UP! :biggrin:
> 
> I THINK I REMEMBER :uh:
> *


i want it to look like a coke bottle :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 11 2006, 02:01 PM~6150013
> *i want it  to  look like  a coke  bottle  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

Yea i just looked at it again and it says 2005 club of the year my bad....didn't think they would wait until the end of 06 to put it in the mag....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

SAME THING HAPPEN LAST YEAR BEFORE THE SUPER SHOW.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 11 2006, 04:06 PM~6151021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh....1981........pre RO


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 11 2006, 05:07 PM~6151027
> *oh....1981........pre RO
> *


Shit that was pre-duezpaid.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 11 2006, 04:09 PM~6151039
> *Shit that was pre-duezpaid.
> *


 :0


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 11 2006, 04:07 PM~6151027
> *oh....1981........pre RO
> *


MUST OF BEEN NICE WITH NO COMPETITION :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 11 2006, 04:06 PM~6151021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WALLY IS THAT YOU WITH THE GILLIGAN HAT IN THE BOTTOM :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 11 2006, 05:35 PM~6151215
> *WALLY IS THAT YOU WITH THE GILLIGAN HAT IN THE  BOTTOM :biggrin:
> *


ohhh shit that is him :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

REMEMBER THE BET ,BRIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!ITS ON VIDEO TOO :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what up rich, smiley and psta


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 11 2006, 05:35 PM~6151215
> *WALLY IS THAT YOU WITH THE GILLIGAN HAT IN THE  BOTTOM :biggrin:
> *


AND THAT 1 IN THE BACK WITH THE FRO IS TWINN


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 11 2006, 05:38 PM~6151226
> *what up rich, smiley and psta
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 11 2006, 04:38 PM~6151228
> *AND  THAT 1 IN THE BACK  WITH THE FRO  IS TWINN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 11 2006, 05:38 PM~6151225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY RICH HE DONT REMEMBER WHAT HE BET THAT NITE YOU REMEMBER WHAT I BET HIM :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 11 2006, 04:39 PM~6151235
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




OH SHIIIIIIIT!!!

ARMENIA IN DA HOUSE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 11 2006, 05:38 PM~6151226
> *what up rich, smiley and psta
> *


What up Jimmy!
Smiley,whats craccin for Vegas homie?!

Whats CraCCIn Rich?!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

not much homie we are just coming out to have a great time, where ever that may be


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 11 2006, 04:45 PM~6151271
> *not much homie we are just coming out to have a great time, where ever that may be
> *



CLUB CHEETAHS!!!!


another year that I will not be there  sucks eh? I MISS YOU HOMIE!!! hahahaa


arrividerci amico.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 11 2006, 04:12 PM~6151058
> *MUST OF BEEN NICE WITH NO COMPETITION :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 11 2006, 04:40 PM~6151248
> *HEY RICH  HE DONT REMEMBER WHAT  HE BET  THAT NITE  YOU REMEMBER  WHAT  I BET  HIM  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN WE HAD ALL KIND OF BETS GOING :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 11 2006, 04:56 PM~6151309
> *DAMN WE HAD ALL KIND OF BETS GOING :biggrin:
> *


DAM I MUST OF BEEN DRUNK :biggrin: I BET A CASE A WATER AND A PACK OF GUM :biggrin:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 11 2006, 04:35 PM~6151215
> *WALLY IS THAT YOU WITH THE GILLIGAN HAT IN THE  BOTTOM :biggrin:
> *



DAMN, THAT VATO IN THE FRONT NEXT TO WALLY LOOKS FINE ASS HELL!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

that me in the front row wit the placca!...smaily you a clown..why don't you save that shit for .................... :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 11 2006, 05:03 PM~6151346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SMILEY ON YOUR LAP :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 11 2006, 06:03 PM~6151346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the fat guy on the second row is rich


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 11 2006, 06:27 PM~6151922
> *the fat guy on the second row is rich
> *


JOTO


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

SUPERNATURAL

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 12 2006, 12:44 AM~6153966
> *JOTO
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 12 2006, 12:46 AM~6154129
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I WAS THINKEN THE SAME THING,BUT SHIT MOST TOPICS I RESPOND TO THERES DRAMA BROUGHT,LOOK AT "TOP 10 CAR CLUBS" :biggrin:
> BUT BACK TO TOPIC SINCE MY CLUB'S NOT LISTED :angry: HOPEFULLY MAJESTICS WILL TAKE IT,AND NO DISRESPECT TO THE REST OF THE CLUBS LISTED....WELLLLLLLL FUCK IT THERES 1 UP THERE I COULD GIVE 2 FUCKS ABOUT BUT THE REST VERY GOOD LUCK.....AND HERE WE GO AGAIN. :biggrin:
> *


DID ONE OF THE HOMIES BUTT RAPE YOU IN TEXAS? YOUR JUST A FAN HOMIE.........GOOD WORK


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2006, 07:13 AM~6154865
> *DID ONE OF THE HOMIES BUTT RAPE YOU IN TEXAS?  YOUR JUST A FAN HOMIE.........GOOD WORK
> *


 :0


----------



## showstoppahrollin (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 12 2006, 12:46 AM~6154129
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I WAS THINKEN THE SAME THING,BUT SHIT MOST TOPICS I RESPOND TO THERES DRAMA BROUGHT,LOOK AT "TOP 10 CAR CLUBS" :biggrin:
> BUT BACK TO TOPIC SINCE MY CLUB'S NOT LISTED :angry: HOPEFULLY MAJESTICS WILL TAKE IT,AND NO DISRESPECT TO THE REST OF THE CLUBS LISTED....WELLLLLLLL FUCK IT THERES 1 UP THERE I COULD GIVE 2 FUCKS ABOUT BUT THE REST VERY GOOD LUCK.....AND HERE WE GO AGAIN. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

<------------:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

This post has been edited by Mr.Teardrop: Today, 08:29 AM 

NO I SHOULDNT SAY THAT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 11 2006, 05:09 PM~6151371
> *THATS SMILEY ON YOUR LAP :biggrin:
> *




OH SHIT!!! hahahahaha
he had a month of arriving from ARmenia...


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 12 2006, 08:37 AM~6155171
> *OH SHIT!!! hahahahaha
> he had a month of arriving from ARmenia...
> *


FOR JUST A CUP OF COFFEE A DAY YOU COULD SPONSER A FUTURE LOWRIDER :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 12 2006, 07:28 AM~6155150
> *:roflmao: OHHHHHH MR FUNNY GUY,I DIDNT SAY WHAT CLUB IT WAS BUT IF U THINK ITS YOURS IT JUST MIGHT BE,AND AS FAR AS THE RAPEING GOES I SEEN MOST OF YOUR HOMIES IN TEXAS AND I REALLY DOUBT THEY HAVE A CHANCE,BUT LIKE ANYONE, TRY IF YOU LIKE IM NEVER HARD TO FIND :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: WTF R U TRYING TO SAY ABOUT US GUYS FROM ROLLERZ IN TEXAS?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 12 2006, 09:29 AM~6155799
> *
> *


THATS WHAT I THOUGHT JUST ANOTHER HATER


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

YYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNN

*THIS TOPIC IS GETTING OLD AS FUCK..................

LOT OF NONE CAR CLUBS ALWAYS GOT TO SAY SOMTHING, YOU BOZO'Z HAVE NO CLUE WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON, & WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT SOMEONE CUTTING IN LINE.....IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM, GO COMPLAIN ABOUT IT @ THE DAY OF THE SHOW, DONT CRY ABOUT IT AFTER 2-3 MONTHS HAVE PAST.......

YOU CAN BUMP YOUR GUMMS ALL DAY, DONT MEAN SHIET....

BE FROM A CAR CLUB THEN WOOF YOUR SHIET OTHER THEN THAT....STFU...SEE YOU IN VEGAS.....I ALSO AINT HARD TO FIND..MR BROWN-NOSER....*


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 12 2006, 10:51 AM~6155888
> *NOOOOOOOOO HOMIE U GOT THAT TWISTED!! I GAVE R.O. THEIR PROPS AND MUCH NEED RESPECT,AND I WILL HERE AGAIN RIGHT NOW R.O. DOES HAVE SOME OF THE TIGHTEST RIDES CLEANEST BIKES AND A CLEAN ASS DISPLAY, I WAS NEVER SAYING YALL DIDNT WHERE MY PROBLEM WAS WAS THE LACK OF RESPECT YALL HAD FOR EVERY OTHER CLUB IN HOUSTON AT MOVEIN TIME,NOW IF THATS HATEING WELL I GUESS YOU CAN CALL ME A HATER BUT I GAVE YALL PROPS SO HOW IS IT HATEN??
> *


*STOP IT...STOP... YOU KISS ASS..YOU BEEN IN HERE FOR THE LAST 2 DAYS? & FOR WHAT? 
YOU AINT GAINING ANYTHING IN HERE? YOU EITHER SOUND LIKE A KISS ASS OR A COCKSUCKER...WHICH ONE ARE YOU? LET ME GUESS?????? BOTH...

TAKING ALL THAT ABOUT I SEEN THE TEXAS RO.....& WHAT YOU GOT TO SAY ABOUT THEM??? ======NOTHING========= THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT!!!

YOU KNOW WHAT YOU SHOULD DO FOR YOURSELF? SMACK A DAYTON HAMMER OVER YOUR HEAD!!! BITCH ASS*


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 12 2006, 11:58 AM~6155930
> *BROWN NOSER?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FUCK YOU !! HOW YOU LIKE THAT FOR BROWN NOSEING?
> *


Im curious why you hate th RO fam so much,I mean really,its not my mix,but DAMN you taking it kinda serious like one of their members stole your bitch!

I know and have homies from The RO family that are some cool and REAL ASS "G's"(before the were even in the RO fam)and their are a few I dont care for,BUT I dont let that reflect on the club as a whole.
Believe it or not,The RO family IS filled with some cool as people,you just buy into the Negativity!

Good LuCC to the RO family,and good luCC to My homies from the BIGG "M" Majestics!  

Oh and Mr.teardrop,Like the Homie HOOTIE said,STEP you game up if you wanna play with the bigg boyz!

my .02,and im OUUUUUuuuuuuut!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 12 2006, 10:00 AM~6155945
> *STOP IT...STOP... YOU KISS ASS..YOU BEEN IN HERE FOR THE LAST 2 DAYS? & FOR WHAT?
> YOU AINT GAINING ANYTHING IN HERE? YOU EITHER SOUND LIKE A KISS ASS OR A COCKSUCKER...WHICH ONE ARE YOU? LET ME GUESS?????? BOTH...
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 12 2006, 10:07 AM~6155990
> *OK OK HOMIE THIS IS IT FOR ME TAKE IT HOW THE FUCK YOU WANT THEM IM DONE WITH THIS BULL SHIT..1ST THINGS 1ST IM NOT AN INTERNET GANGSTER HOMEBOY IM AS REAL AS THEY COME U TALKING ALOT OF SHIT OVER THE NET HOMIE BUT LETS SEE HOW YOU HANDLE THINGS IN HOUSTON NEXT YEAR,I WASNT UP HERE CALLING U A FAKE ASS BITCH BUT NOW FUCK IT HOMIE WELL DEAL WITH THIS ON THE STREETS LIKE MEN U DUMB FUCK...
> 3RD STREET GANGSTERS B'S UP ******!!
> *


GO TO VEGAS AND LETS SEE HOW GANGSTA U R


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 12 2006, 12:07 PM~6155990
> *OK OK HOMIE THIS IS IT FOR ME TAKE IT HOW THE FUCK YOU WANT THEM IM DONE WITH THIS BULL SHIT..1ST THINGS 1ST IM NOT AN INTERNET GANGSTER HOMEBOY IM AS REAL AS THEY COME U TALKING ALOT OF SHIT OVER THE NET HOMIE BUT LETS SEE HOW YOU HANDLE THINGS IN HOUSTON NEXT YEAR,I WASNT UP HERE CALLING U A FAKE ASS BITCH BUT NOW FUCK IT HOMIE WELL DEAL WITH THIS ON THE STREETS LIKE MEN U DUMB FUCK...
> 3RD STREET GANGSTERS B'S UP ******!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
CUZZ,ARE YOU SERIOUS?!!! :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 12 2006, 01:07 PM~6155990
> *OK OK HOMIE THIS IS IT FOR ME TAKE IT HOW THE FUCK YOU WANT THEM IM DONE WITH THIS BULL SHIT..1ST THINGS 1ST IM NOT AN INTERNET GANGSTER HOMEBOY IM AS REAL AS THEY COME U TALKING ALOT OF SHIT OVER THE NET HOMIE BUT LETS SEE HOW YOU HANDLE THINGS IN HOUSTON NEXT YEAR,I WASNT UP HERE CALLING U A FAKE ASS BITCH BUT NOW FUCK IT HOMIE WELL DEAL WITH THIS ON THE STREETS LIKE MEN U DUMB FUCK...
> 3RD STREET GANGSTERS B'S UP ******!!
> *


WE WILL BE IN HOUSTON HOMIE FOR SURE. 4300 BLK NORTH SIDE GANGSTA CRIP


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 12 2006, 11:10 AM~6156015
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> CUZZ,ARE YOU SERIOUS?!!! :roflmao:
> *


X10000000000

WHITE BOY FROM A MEXICAN CAR CLUB CLAIMING BLOOD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOUR LIL NAME SHOULD BE MRCONFUSED


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 12 2006, 11:07 AM~6155990
> *OK OK HOMIE THIS IS IT FOR ME TAKE IT HOW THE FUCK YOU WANT THEM IM DONE WITH THIS BULL SHIT..1ST THINGS 1ST IM NOT AN INTERNET GANGSTER HOMEBOY IM AS REAL AS THEY COME U TALKING ALOT OF SHIT OVER THE NET HOMIE BUT LETS SEE HOW YOU HANDLE THINGS IN HOUSTON NEXT YEAR,I WASNT UP HERE CALLING U A FAKE ASS BITCH BUT NOW FUCK IT HOMIE WELL DEAL WITH THIS ON THE STREETS LIKE MEN U DUMB FUCK...
> 3RD STREET GANGSTERS B'S UP ******!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: c'mon homie take a10000000000chill pills


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

I FOUND IT

There are three main signs, or symptoms, of ADHD. These are: 
problems with paying attention, 
being very active (called hyperactivity), and 
acting before thinking (called impulsivity).
Based on these symptoms, three types of ADHD have been found: 
inattentive type, where the person can’t seem to get focused or stay focused on a task or activity; 
hyperactive-impulsive type, where the person is very active and often acts without thinking; and 
combined type, where the person is inattentive, impulsive, and too active.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

cuzz ,blood, gangbangers (finish the verse grand master b) :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2006, 01:30 PM~6156136
> *I FOUND IT
> 
> There are three main signs, or symptoms, of ADHD. These are:
> ...


YO BIG B THAT IS A BIG TYME FIND

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 12 2006, 11:31 AM~6156143
> *cuzz ,blood, gangbangers (finish the verse grand master b) :biggrin:
> *


I NEED MEEZ A 40 NUGGA :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 12 2006, 10:53 AM~6155901
> *YYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNN
> 
> THIS TOPIC IS GETTING OLD AS FUCK..................
> ...


HE IS FROM A CLUB HE'S FROM LATIN CARTEL OUT OF TEXAS.......


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2006, 11:33 AM~6156157
> *I NEED MEEZ A 40 NUGGA :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 12 2006, 11:06 AM~6155983
> *Im curious why you hate th RO fam so much,I mean really,its not my mix,but DAMN you taking it kinda serious like one of their members stole your bitch!
> 
> I know and have homies from The RO family that are some cool and REAL ASS "G's"(before the were even in the RO fam)and their are a few I dont care for,BUT I dont let that reflect on the club as a whole.
> ...


THAT'S WHAT IVE TOLD HOMEBOY...HE DOESN'T SEEM TO COMPREHEND...

WAZZZUP LOC....NICE TO SEE MORE RIP RIDERZ IN HERE...NO OFFENSE JU


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

SUP CHASER...HOW YAH LIKE THE DRAMA UP IN HERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 12 2006, 01:06 PM~6155983
> *Im curious why you hate th RO fam so much,I mean really,its not my mix,but DAMN you taking it kinda serious like one of their members stole your bitch!
> 
> I know and have homies from The RO family that are some cool and REAL ASS "G's"(before the were even in the RO fam)and their are a few I dont care for,BUT I dont let that reflect on the club as a whole.
> ...


AMEN BROTHER!!!!

DAMN HOPE I AINT THE MOFO YOU DON'T LIKE. HMMM LET ME THINK, I WAS KINDA DRUNK THAT DAY, BUT SHIT I DID NOT DRINK THAT MUCH, SO I SHOULD BE OKAY


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

this place got to much drama i think i'll go back to the R O part of town hala!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

AWW BLOOD


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 12 2006, 11:53 AM~6156346
> *AWW BLOOD
> *


DONTZ BEE CUMN UP UN DIS HOOD WIFF DAT BOO SHIT :machinegun:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 12 2006, 12:50 PM~6156306
> *AMEN BROTHER!!!!
> 
> DAMN HOPE I AINT THE MOFO YOU DON'T LIKE.  HMMM LET ME THINK, I WAS KINDA DRUNK THAT DAY, BUT SHIT I DID NOT DRINK THAT MUCH, SO I SHOULD BE OKAY
> *


COME ON HOMIE,YOU COOL AS A FAN LOC!  

RICH,YOU A FOOL!!! :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 12 2006, 01:55 PM~6156367
> *COME ON HOMIE,YOU COOL AS A FAN LOC!
> 
> RICH,YOU A FOOL!!! :roflmao:
> *


I KNOW I WAS JUST FUCKING AROUND. WHAT UP IN CALI, I SHOULD BE BACK IN NOVEMBER


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2006, 11:54 AM~6156359
> *DONTZ BEE CUMN UP UN DIS HOOD WIFF DAT BOO SHIT :machinegun:
> *


wait til my homie from carson logs on,,, :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 12 2006, 11:55 AM~6156367
> *COME ON HOMIE,YOU COOL AS A FAN LOC!
> 
> RICH,YOU A FOOL!!! :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

HAVING LUNCH AT MY DESK TODAY JUST TO READ THIS SHIT IS FUNNY KEEP EM COMING....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Sep 12 2006, 12:06 PM~6156496
> *HAVING LUNCH AT MY DESK TODAY JUST TO READ THIS SHIT IS FUNNY KEEP EM COMING....
> *


good comedy huh :cheesy:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 12 2006, 11:42 AM~6156228
> *SUP CHASER...HOW YAH LIKE THE DRAMA UP IN HERE.... :biggrin:
> *



ATLEAST MY NAME AIN'T IN IT YET , SO I'M LMFAO ABOUT ALL THIS BULLSHIT ....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 12 2006, 02:08 PM~6156517
> *ATLEAST MY NAME AIN'T IN IT YET , SO I'M LMFAO ABOUT ALL THIS BULLSHIT ....
> *


I MIGHT HAVE TO CALL SOMEONE AND TELL HIM YOU ARE HERE TALKING SHIT. DIRTY THE TATAL TELLEER :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 12 2006, 12:10 PM~6156547
> *I MIGHT HAVE TO CALL SOMEONE AND TELL HIM YOU ARE HERE TALKING SHIT.  DIRTY THE TATAL TELLEER :biggrin:
> *


SO YOU THE 1 THAT BEEN SNITCHING ME OUT  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 12 2006, 01:07 PM~6156510
> *good comedy huh :cheesy:
> *


SHIT IS FUNNY YOU GUYS ARE TOO MUCH.....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 12 2006, 02:14 PM~6156575
> *SO YOU THE 1 THAT BEEN SNITCHING ME OUT
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 OH SHIT




:biggrin: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 12 2006, 01:37 PM~6156188
> *HE IS FROM A CLUB HE'S FROM LATIN CARTEL OUT OF TEXAS.......
> *


what i posted was in my own words and had nothing to do with the club or my being in 1,and i retracted all my statements because i wrote before i thought now for that im sorry for anyone i disrespected or took offense to what i typed,but again it was my opinion not that of the club i repersent,we are all ridza for one cause and thats lowrideing and unity and i will be closeing with that.
keep it low on 13's and juice!!


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CHEVYMAMA, rollerzonlypimp, toxiconer, RO.LIFER, Mr.Teardrop




NOW THE COMEDY BEGINGS LETS HERE IT TONY..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 12 2006, 12:18 PM~6156607
> *what i posted was in my own words and had nothing to do with the club or my being in 1,and i retracted all my statements because i wrote before i thought now for that im sorry for anyone i disrespected or took offense to what i typed,but again it was my opinion not that of the club i repersent,we are all ridza for one cause and thats lowrideing and unity and i will be closeing with that.
> keep it low on 13's and juice!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2006, 01:24 PM~6156637
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHY YOU GOTTA SCARE PEOPLE AWAY?!
:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2006, 01:24 PM~6156637
> *:biggrin:
> *


ALL I KNOW IS I`M GEETING SUMTHING ON SUNDAY NITE AND IT BETTER LOOK LIKE A COKE BOTTLE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 12 2006, 02:18 PM~6156607
> *what i posted was in my own words and had nothing to do with the club or my being in 1,and i retracted all my statements because i wrote before i thought now for that im sorry for anyone i disrespected or took offense to what i typed,but again it was my opinion not that of the club i repersent,we are all ridza for one cause and thats lowrideing and unity and i will be closeing with that.
> keep it low on 13's and juice!!
> *


JUST SO YOU KNOW, WHAT YOU SAID, WHEN PEOPLE QUOTE YOU, IT IS STILL IN THERE POST, SO YOUR PEOPLE FROM YOUR CC WILL STILL BE ABLE TO SEE IT


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 12 2006, 12:18 PM~6156607
> *what i posted was in my own words and had nothing to do with the club or my being in 1,and i retracted all my statements because i wrote before i thought now for that im sorry for anyone i disrespected or took offense to what i typed,but again it was my opinion not that of the club i repersent,we are all ridza for one cause and thats lowrideing and unity and i will be closeing with that.
> keep it low on 13's and juice!!
> *



 *Peace out Casey!!! Yea i know who you are....TREE HUGGER!!! lol*


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

*check this out Brown noser, first of all how can you be a BLOOD? you suppose to claim "FOLK"or Folks out there! YOu aint Gangsta you a WANKSTA! dont be claiming your 3rd street Seseme street gang up in heeaa..You aint shiet just like your fucked up ass caddy, Ill give you $2 so you can put gas & burn your piece of shiet! & stop Listening to The GAME, you wannabe E-thug, Cock bangahh!*


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 12 2006, 04:55 PM~6158349
> *check this out Brown noser, first of all how can you be a BLOOD? you suppose to claim "FOLK"or Folks out there! YOu aint Gangsta you a WANKSTA! dont be claiming your 3rd street Seseme street gang up in heeaa..You aint shiet just like your fucked up ass caddy, Ill give you $2 so you can put gas & burn your piece of shiet! & stop Listening to The GAME, you wannabe E-thug, Cock bangahh!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showstoppahrollin (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO.LIFER, Big Rich

EXCUSE ME WAITER? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 13 2006, 04:00 PM~6166148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

We have a car,truck,euro,bomb car,bomb truck,bike and trike that up for the title!! To me that looks like Club Of the Year!!


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 12 2006, 04:55 PM~6158349
> *check this out Brown noser, first of all how can you be a BLOOD? you suppose to claim "FOLK"or Folks out there! YOu aint Gangsta you a WANKSTA! dont be claiming your 3rd street Seseme street gang up in heeaa..You aint shiet just like your fucked up ass caddy, Ill give you $2 so you can put gas & burn your piece of shiet! & stop Listening to The GAME, you wannabe E-thug, Cock bangahh!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: FUCKEN B.E.T. TURNED ALL THE BUSTERS INTO GANGSTERS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonlypimp_@Sep 13 2006, 04:23 PM~6166281
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: FUCKEN B.E.T. TURNED ALL THE BUSTERS INTO GANGSTERS
> *


YUP...


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

CONGRADS TO THE OLDIES CC


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 12 2006, 12:18 PM~6156607
> *what i posted was in my own words and had nothing to do with the club or my being in 1,and i retracted all my statements because i wrote before i thought now for that im sorry for anyone i disrespected or took offense to what i typed,but again it was my opinion not that of the club i repersent,we are all ridza for one cause and thats lowrideing and unity and i will be closeing with that.
> keep it low on 13's and juice!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 13 2006, 03:15 PM~6166211
> *We have a car,truck,euro,bomb car,bomb truck,bike and trike that up for the title!! To me that looks like Club Of the Year!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 12 2006, 05:55 PM~6158349
> *check this out Brown noser, first of all how can you be a BLOOD? you suppose to claim "FOLK"or Folks out there! YOu aint Gangsta you a WANKSTA! dont be claiming your 3rd street Seseme street gang up in heeaa..You aint shiet just like your fucked up ass caddy, Ill give you $2 so you can put gas & burn your piece of shiet! & stop Listening to The GAME, you wannabe E-thug, Cock bangahh!
> *


 :0


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 13 2006, 03:15 PM~6166211
> *We have a car,truck,euro,bomb car,bomb truck,bike and trike that up for the title!! To me that looks like Club Of the Year!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Majestics gonna take it :thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

who's gonna take the runner up trophy? :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Sep 14 2006, 12:14 PM~6172884
> *Majestics gonna take it :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 14 2006, 02:30 PM~6172981
> *who's gonna take the runner up trophy? :biggrin:
> *


Semper Fi :biggrin: jk


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Sep 14 2006, 12:32 PM~6173002
> *Semper Fi :biggrin: jk
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 14 2006, 01:57 AM~6169513
> *CONGRADS TO  THE  OLDIES  CC
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

This is comedy......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Please dont stop...... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 13 2006, 03:58 PM~6166114
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO.LIFER, Big Rich
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Sep 14 2006, 12:38 PM~6173059
> *This is comedy......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Please dont stop...... :biggrin:
> *



I WONT I LOVE IT :biggrin: 

JUST MATTERS HOW LONG THE OTHER GUY CAN USE THE COMPUTER AT THE SENIOR CENTER...............I AINT SAYIN NO NAMES


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHAT UP B


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 14 2006, 12:41 PM~6173084
> *I WONT I LOVE IT :biggrin:
> 
> JUST MATTERS HOW LONG THE OTHER GUY CAN USE THE COMPUTER AT THE SENIOR CENTER...............I AINT SAYIN NO NAMES
> *


HA...HA.....don't expect to see me much in vegas......i ant going out like tupac..sum haters are on me....specialy if the "M"..wins


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 14 2006, 03:56 PM~6173841
> *HA...HA.....don't expect to see me much in vegas......i ant going out like tupac..sum haters are on me....specialy if the "M"..wins
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 



FUCKING WALLY THE HUNTED MAN


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 14 2006, 01:58 PM~6173857
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> FUCKING WALLY THE HUNTED MAN
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 12 2006, 06:55 PM~6158349
> *check this out Brown noser, first of all how can you be a BLOOD? you suppose to claim "FOLK"or Folks out there! YOu aint Gangsta you a WANKSTA! dont be claiming your 3rd street Seseme street gang up in heeaa..You aint shiet just like your fucked up ass caddy, Ill give you $2 so you can put gas & burn your piece of shiet! & stop Listening to The GAME, you wannabe E-thug, Cock bangahh!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Regardless of who wins I think all the clubs mentioned have bad ass cars.


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

......... :biggrin: ........... :biggrin:


----------



## 79lacko (Jun 30, 2006)

> Rollerz Only will be taking it all
> [/quote
> and you no this mannnnnnnnnnn :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 15 2006, 07:04 AM~6179082
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

you know all the Rollerz from Arizona are bringing at least 2 titles back this year....3 if you dont know you better ask sombody....3


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

...... :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 14 2006, 08:30 PM~6176687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Sep 15 2006, 07:07 PM~6183079
> *
> *


YOU GUYS ARE FUCKING KILLING ME, DAMN I KNEW THIS WAS GONNA BE THE CASE WHEN MY WIFE TOLD ME SHE WAS PREGANANT IN FEBRUARY


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 16 2006, 10:03 AM~6186168
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

:guns:CANT BEAT US JOIN US R O L L E R Z :guns:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 16 2006, 10:54 AM~6186370
> *:guns:CANT BEAT US JOIN US R O L L E R Z  :guns:
> *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

whats up rollerz


----------



## CUBE RO (Sep 11, 2006)

ROLLERZ ONLY ALL THE WAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

